# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  مسابقة آثار بلدنا

## ابن طيبة

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* 
*الاخوة الافاضل اعضاء منتدي ابناء مصر* 
*كل عام و انت بالف خير و سعادة* 
*اعاده الله عليكم باليمن و البركات*


 
 
*مسابقتنا لهذا العام ذات طعم مختلف* 
*هذا العام سنتحدث كل يوم عن اثر من اثار مصر العريقة* 
*اثر اسلامي او فرعوني او روماني او يوناني*  
*و سنقوم بعرض صورة لهذا الاثر* 
*كل ما عليكم ان تقولوا لنا ما هو هذا الاثر* 
*ميعادنا يوميا و سنطرح السؤال قبل صلاة المغرب باذن الله*  
*و الاجابة ستكون باذن الله بعد صلاة التراويح يعني بعد الساعة 11 مساءا* 
*رمضان كريم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*احتساب النقاط*
*بمشيئة الله ستكون طريقة احتساب النقاط كالتالي :* 
*لن يلتفت لاي اجابات قبل الساعة الحادية عشر مساءا*
*بداية من الساعة الحادية عشر مساءا تكون النقاط كالاتي* 
*الاجابة الاولي 5 نقاط*
*الاجابة الثانية 4 نقاط* 
*الاجابة الثالثة 3 نقاط*
*الاجابة الرابعة نقطتان*
*الاجابة الخامسة نقطة واحدة* 
*الجوائز*
*الفائز الاول " تقييمان من مشرفي قاعة التاريخ + كارت شحن بمبلغ 100 جنيه"*
*الفائز الثاني " تقييم واحد من مشرف قاعة التاريخ + كارت شحن بمبلغ 50 جنيه "*
*الفائز الثالث " تقييم واحد من مشرف قاعة التاريخ + كارت شحن بمبلغ 25 جنيه "* 
*تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للجميع*
**

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب يا أ/ معتز
وربنا يعود عليك الأيام بخير
مسابقه جديده وجميله
والمنافسه بتبقي حلوه جدااااااااا
وإسأل اللى تنافس في رمضان اللى فات
 :36 7 21:  :36 7 21: 
وأنا أول المشتركين مع حضرتك بإذن الله
ورمضان كريم على حضرتك وعلى أسرتك الكريمه
 :36 8 8:   :36 8 8:   :36 8 8:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> \ 
> *الجوائز*
> *الفائز الاول " تقييمان من مشرفي قاعة التاريخ + كارت شحن بمبلغ 100 جنيه"*
> *الفائز الثاني " تقييم واحد من مشرف قاعة التاريخ + كارت شحن بمبلغ 50 جنيه "*
> *الفائز الثالث " تقييم واحد من مشرف قاعة التاريخ + كارت شحن بمبلغ 25 جنيه "* 
> *تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للجميع*
> **


 :36 19 2: 
 :36 1 36:  :36 1 36: 
 :36 2 47:  :36 2 47:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب يا أ/ معتز
> وربنا يعود عليك الأيام بخير
> مسابقه جديده وجميله
> والمنافسه بتبقي حلوه جدااااااااا
> وإسأل اللى تنافس في رمضان اللى فات
> 
> وأنا أول المشتركين مع حضرتك بإذن الله
> ورمضان كريم على حضرتك وعلى أسرتك الكريمه


*ربنا يبارك لك يا ايمان*
*و كل سنة و انت بالف خير و سعادة و راحة بال*
*و طبعا مستنيك و يا رب ماتاخريش* 
**

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> 


يخرب بيت الجشع يا شيخة  :: 

مسابقة حلوة يا استاذ معتز و مبسوطة برجوعك حقيقي رمضان كريم  :: 

و ان شاء الله ربنا يقدرني السنة دي و اخلي ايمان تسيأ بلاط المنتدى  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يخرب بيت الجشع يا شيخة 
> 
> مسابقة حلوة يا استاذ معتز و مبسوطة برجوعك حقيقي رمضان كريم 
> 
> و ان شاء الله ربنا يقدرني السنة دي و اخلي ايمان تسيأ بلاط المنتدى


 
 :: 
الشجره المتزهزه بيزقلها الناس بالطوب  :: 
وأهلا بالمنافسين
 :36 2 26:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يخرب بيت الجشع يا شيخة 
> 
> مسابقة حلوة يا استاذ معتز و مبسوطة برجوعك حقيقي رمضان كريم 
> 
> و ان شاء الله ربنا يقدرني السنة دي و اخلي ايمان تسيأ بلاط المنتدى


*ربنا يخليك مصراوية* 
*كل سنة و انت طيبة*
*و بعودة الايام*

*من بدايتها كده هنبتدي*
*عايزه ايمان تسيأ المنتدي مرة واحدة*
*طب كفاية عليها قاعة التاريخ*
*يجعل ايامكم كلها سعادة و هنا*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الشجره المتزهزه بيزقلها الناس بالطوب 
> وأهلا بالمنافسين


و ده اعلان زهرة زرقا 
ده يا ولا ايه  :: 

عموما مش هاحرمك من حاجة






يلا خديلك ساتر جنب اخواتك  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *ربنا يخليك مصراوية* 
> *كل سنة و انت طيبة*
> *و بعودة الايام*
> 
> *من بدايتها كده هنبتدي*
> *عايزه ايمان تسيأ المنتدي مرة واحدة*
> *طب كفاية عليها قاعة التاريخ*
> *يجعل ايامكم كلها سعادة و هنا*


بلاطاية بلاطاية 
عالم متجيش غير بالخيش يا استاذ معتز اسألني انا  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

ايه رأيكم في الحركة دي 
علشان تبقوا تتابعوا المنتدى على طول
ومتسيبوهوش ولا ثانية

----------


## boukybouky

مسجد أحمد بن طولون

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مسجد احمد بن طولون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يامساء صباح مهلبية الدرة

----------


## nariman

مسجد ابن طولون

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مسجد احمد ابن طولون 
انا هعيط

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يا ابن طيبة

خلى الموضوع سر وبلاش البلاغات والحركات
فى شوارع القاهرات

----------


## قلب مصر

> مسجد احمد ابن طولون 
> انا هعيط


عيطي عيطي محدش واخد منها حاجة  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> عيطي عيطي محدش واخد منها حاجة


يعنيى ناس تخرج وتتفسح و ترجع براحتها و ممكن تكون نامت ساعتين كمان _فاهماني طبعا يا ام يوسف  ::  _
و تجاوب قبلي 
وانا بقالي كتيييييييير عمالة اعمل ريفريش و لما اقوم ارد على التليفون ارجع الاقي السيرفر اتظبط 

السيرفر ده مرتشي او يقرب لمحجوب  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

من أول دلوقتى ..
 الغايب يقول للى مالوش نايب
المنتدى بعد كده هييجي في الحلم

ناريمان من فضلك
سلمى طبق المهلبية 
لمحجوب
اللى ماجاش النهاردة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

والله العظيم ده ظلم يا استاذ معتز 
احنا بكرة عاوزين حلقتين 
و الاتنين تكون اجابتهم باب اللوق  ::

----------


## nariman

> من أول دلوقتى ..
>  الغايب يقول للى مالوش نايب
> المنتدى بعد كده هييجي في الحلم
> 
> ناريمان من فضلك
> سلمى طبق المهلبية 
> لمحجوب
>  اللى ماجاش النهاردة


*

يوصل يا أستاذ 
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ما أنا عارفه إنه جامع إبن طولون
الميعاد الساعه 11 مش 2 ونص بعد منتصف الليل
أنا أحتج
أحتج
أحتج

بلييييييييييييييييييز يا أ/معتز
كدا ظلم

أصله لو كان في سؤال خونسو إبن آمون كنت قلت ماااااااااشي
لكن في دى لأ ثم لأ ثم لأ
يتعاد الإجابه تانى النهارده الساعه 11 إلا عشره
 ولا رأيك إيه يا أ/ معتز

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ ابن طيبة
> 
> مسابقة جميلة ومعلومات مفيدة جدا
> انا عرفت الحل بس طبعا لازم اجاوب متأخر وده مش مضمون
> طيب ممكن أحجز مكان
> هههههههههههههههه
> نفسى ألحق اى مسابقة
> كل سنة وأنتم طيبين


*تنوري المسابقة نوفا في اي وقت*
*البيت بيتك*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مسجد احمد ابن طولون 
> انا هعيط


*امسحي دموعك يا امال*
*قصدي يا مصراوية*
*و ربنا يخلي لنا السيرفر سليما معافي بعيدا عن مهلبية حكيم عيون*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يا ابن طيبة
> 
> خلى الموضوع سر وبلاش البلاغات والحركات
> فى شوارع القاهرات


*انا كنت داخل اعمل بيان رقم واحد لقيتك سبقتني*
*و القاعدة بتاعتنا اللي احنا ماشيين عليها*
*اللي سبق كل المهلبية*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> والله العظيم ده ظلم يا استاذ معتز 
> احنا بكرة عاوزين حلقتين 
> و الاتنين تكون اجابتهم باب اللوق


 *خدي بنصيحة قلب مصر اياك تبعدي عن المنتدي لحظة*
*و بعدين فيه ماوس نازل جديد*
*بيشتغل اوتو و يعمل ريفريش للصفحة كل ثانية*
*معمول خصيصا عشان المسابقات بتاعتنا*
*اسمه مهلبية تك*
*عليك بيه يا مصراوية*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> ما أنا عارفه إنه جامع إبن طولون
> الميعاد الساعه 11 مش 2 ونص بعد منتصف الليل
> أنا أحتج
> أحتج
> أحتج
> 
> بلييييييييييييييييييز يا أ/معتز
> كدا ظلم
> ...


*طيب يا ايمان انت كنت فين ؟*
*ماهو للاسف انا ما حطيتش شرط قلت فيه من الساعة 11 الي الساعة كذا*
*و في الحالة دي ناخد بروح قانون المسابقة اللي شاكله هو كمان كل مهلبية* 
*و يتم اعتماد الاجابات*
*تتعوض في اللي جاي ما تقلقيش*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة المسابقة بعد* 
*الحلقة الثانية*

*المركز الاول* *حكيم عيون** 8 نقاط*
*المركز الثاني قلب مصر 5 نقاط*

*المركز الثالث* *الدكتور مصطفي** 4 نقاط*

*المركز الثالث مكرر بوكي بوكي 4 نقاط*

*المركز الرابع لمسة 3 نقاط*

*المركز الخامس نرمين 2 نقطة*

*المركز السادس مصراوية جدا 1 نقطة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثالثة*

*اثرنا اليوم يكتنفه الغموض و تحيط به الاساطير ... تقف امامه فيغلبك الفضول و يتملكك الرعب و كانك ترى شبحا لا اثرا* 

*
اثرنا اليوم تم بنائه في القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي و تحديدا في عام 1911 ميلادية صممه معماري فرنسي يدعي مارسيل و زخرفه فنان فرنسي يدعي كلود اما مالكه فهو بلجيكي يحمل لقبا اوربيا مميزا اقترن باسم القصر
* 
*
اما عن القصر نفسه فلقد شيده مليونير بلجيكي عاشق للشرق وصل إلى القاهرة ولم تمضِ أيام حتى انطلق سهم الغرام في قلبالمليونير البلجيكي.. وعشق الرجل مصر لدرجة الجنون واتخذ قرارا مصيريا بالبقاء فيمصر حتى وفاته.. وكتب في وصيته أن يدفن في تراب مصر حتى ولو وافته المنيةخارجها
* 
*
كان طبيعيا على من اتخذ مثل هذا القرار أن يبحث له عن مقر إقامة دائم في المكانالذي سقط صريع هواه.. وكان أغرب ما في الأمر هو اختياره لمكان فيالصحراء.. بالقرب من القاهرة*
*تذكر الرجل أنه في أثناء إقامته بالهند عندما ألم به مرض شديد كاد يودي بحياتهاهتم به الهنود واعتنوا بصحته وأنقذوه من الموت المحقق. وتذكر القرار الذي اتخذه أيامها بعد شفائه بأن يبني أول قصوره الجديدة على الطراز الهنديعرفانا منه بالجميل لأهل هذا البلد*

*
أما أهم ما يميز هذا القصر فهو قاعدته الخرسانية التي ترتكز على " رولمان بلي" تدور فوق عجلات متحركة بحيث يلف القصر بمن فيه ليرى الواقف في شرفة القصر كل مايدور حوله وهو في مكانه كما أن الشمس لا تغيب عنه. كان حفل الافتتاح حدثا لافتا فيحياة المصريين وقتها وحضره السلطان حسين كامل الذي أبدى إعجابه الشديد به وحاولالاستيلاء عليه، الا أن المليونير رفض اهداءه إياه وقام ببناء قصر آخر بالقرب من قصرهأهداه للسلطان الذي رفض الهدية مصرا على طلبه الأول*
*ولقد توفي المليونير في 22 يوليو 1929 ومنذ هذا التاريخ تعرض القصر لخطرالإهمال لسنوات طويلة وتحولت حدائقه التي كانت غناء يوماً ما إلى خراب وأصبحالقصر مهجوراً· وقد تعرض القصر بعد ذلك لخطر الإهمال سنوات طويلة والذي تحولت فيهاحدائقه إلى خرائب وتشتت جهود ورثته ومن حاول شراء القصر واستثماره  إلي أن اتخذتالحكومة المصرية قراراً بضمه إلى قطاع السياحة وهيئة الآثار المصرية اللتين باشرتاعملية الأعمار والترميم فيه على أمل تحويله إلى متحف أو احد قصور الرئاسةالمصرية*
*ارتبط اسمه في الفترة الاخيرة بعبدة الشيطان*

*تري ما هو اثرنا لهذا اليوم ؟*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عرفته و ربنا يهدي السيرفر بقااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *نتيجة المسابقة بعد* 
> *الحلقة الثانية*
> 
> *المركز الاول* *حكيم عيون** 8 نقاط*
> *المركز الثاني قلب مصر 5 نقاط*
> 
> *المركز الثالث* *الدكتور مصطفي** 4 نقاط*
> 
> *المركز الثالث مكرر بوكي بوكي 4 نقاط*
> ...


مين نرمين دي كمان ؟؟  :36 1 25: 

هو احنا نخلص من محجوب نلاقي نرمين ..لأ حقيقي مساء المهلبية يا استاذ معتز  :36 2 53: 

 ::

----------


## nariman

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا دي انا يا مصراوية .. تمشي الاتنين برضه
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا دي انا يا مصراوية .. تمشي الاتنين برضه
> *


انا عارفة ان انتي يا نيرما بس انا بحب اغلس  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *طيب يا ايمان انت كنت فين ؟*
> *ماهو للاسف انا ما حطيتش شرط قلت فيه من الساعة 11 الي الساعة كذا*
> *و في الحالة دي ناخد بروح قانون المسابقة اللي شاكله هو كمان كل مهلبية* 
> *و يتم اعتماد الاجابات*
> *تتعوض في اللي جاي ما تقلقيش*


اللى تشوفوا حضرتك يا أ/معتز
وإحنا موافقين طبعا
بس اللى هايقرب من المسابقه النهارده هو حرررررررررر

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مين نرمين دي كمان ؟؟ 
> 
> هو احنا نخلص من محجوب نلاقي نرمين ..لأ حقيقي مساء المهلبية يا استاذ معتز


*نرمين اسمها نرمين مش ناريمان يا مصراوية*
*مين بقي اللي واكل مهلبية؟*
*اتفضلي يا ستي*

----------


## nariman

> انا عارفة ان انتي يا نيرما بس انا بحب اغلس


*ده مش حب بس ..ده إدمان*  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *نتيجة المسابقة بعد* 
> *الحلقة الثانية*
> 
> *المركز الاول* *حكيم عيون** 8 نقاط*
> *المركز الثاني قلب مصر 5 نقاط*
> 
> *المركز الثالث* *الدكتور مصطفي** 4 نقاط*
> 
> *المركز الثالث مكرر بوكي بوكي 4 نقاط*
> ...



والله وعدت معاكى يا سووووو
ندااااااااااااااله

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اللى تشوفوا حضرتك يا أ/معتز
> 
> وإحنا موافقين طبعا
> 
> بس اللى هايقرب من المسابقه النهارده هو حرررررررررر


*طب يا ايمان ايه لازمة قرن الغزال اللي شايلاه ده*
*عموما اول واحد بيقرب للمسابقة هو حكيم عيون*
*انا باهدي النفوس بس و بعدين مصراوية*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *نرمين اسمها نرمين مش ناريمان يا مصراوية*
> *مين بقي اللي واكل مهلبية؟*
> *اتفضلي يا ستي*



 اولا دي لونها ابيض المهلبية دي يعني ممكن تكون خدعة و يطلع رز بلبن 
و انا بحب المهلبية اللي لونها اصفر بتاعت قمر الدين 
ومن فضلك يا استاذ معتز 
















































ابقى شيل المكسرات عشان مش بحبها  ::

----------


## لمسه

* احتج احتج ده ظلم 

 ده انا عينى احولت من الجهاز وخليت كل الناس تدخل يمكن العيب عندى ولا حاجه كلهم قالو لاء ده عمووومى 

يلا بقا كنت اتمنى تخلوها اليوم الساعه 11 بردو زى الاتفاق مكنش حد جاوب بس يلا 

مبروك اللى كسب وبحقد وبنق عليكو هه 


جامع ابن طولون 


هههههههههههههههههههه خيرها فى غيرها 

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *طب يا ايمان ايه لازمة قرن الغزال اللي شايلاه ده*
> *عموما اول واحد بيقرب للمسابقة هو حكيم عيون*
> *انا باهدي النفوس بس و بعدين مصراوية*


يبقوا يشاهدوا على روحهم
الودااااااااااع يا بنت الحلال  ::p:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> والله وعدت معاكى يا سووووو
> ندااااااااااااااله


 والله العظيم انتي ظالماااااااااااااااااني 
حاولت يا ايمي بس السبع بلحات مطلعوش زغلول طلعوا امهات فهمتي يا زينات  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> * احتج احتج ده ظلم 
> 
> ده انا عينى احولت من الجهاز وخليت كل الناس تدخل يمكن العيب عندى ولا حاجه كلهم قالو لاء ده عمووومى 
> 
> يلا بقا كنت اتمنى تخلوها اليوم الساعه 11 بردو زى الاتفاق مكنش حد جاوب بس يلا 
> 
> مبروك اللى كسب وبحقد وبنق عليكو هه 
> 
> 
> ...


*يا لمسة انت موقفك من المسابقة بقي الاحتجاج بس*
*يا بنتي نفسي اشوفك كسبانة نقطة عشان نعلق الزينة*
*اتعلمي من التانيين كله ساكت خالص لغاية الساعة حداشر*
*و ساعتها نتفرج علي ضرب النار*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> * احتج احتج ده ظلم 
> 
>  ده انا عينى احولت من الجهاز وخليت كل الناس تدخل يمكن العيب عندى ولا حاجه كلهم قالو لاء ده عمووومى 
> 
> يلا بقا كنت اتمنى تخلوها اليوم الساعه 11 بردو زى الاتفاق مكنش حد جاوب بس يلا 
> 
> مبروك اللى كسب وبحقد وبنق عليكو هه 
> 
> 
> ...


انتي اااااااااااخر واحذة تتكلمي 
ابقي خلي خونسو ينفعك يا تيتي شيري  ::

----------


## لمسه

*ساره وايمى العبو بعيد الحل حل المسابقات دى لعبتى ااااااااااااه 

اليوم يومك يابت يالمسه 

وبتاع المهلبيه يشوف مهلبيه فى حته تانيه النهارده ااااااااااه 

كفايه امبارح ضاااااااع منى*

----------


## لمسه

[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]*تلات نقط تلاته وحياتك يااستاذ معتز 
اوع تنسى  يالهوووووووى والله تلاته تلاته 

اااااه يانه* [/COLOR]

----------


## لمسه

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصراويةجدا
					

انتي اااااااااااخر واحذة تتكلمي 
ابقي خلي خونسو ينفعك يا تيتي شيري 


يعنى انتى شايفه كده يالولو تيييييييب 

بكره نشوف خونسو ينفعنى ولاء

وبعد كده  خونسو خالص على راى ايمى هههههههههههههه*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *
> 
> يعنى انتى شايفه كده يالولو تيييييييب 
> 
> بكره نشوف خونسو ينفعنى ولاء
> 
> وبعد كده  خونسو خالص على راى ايمى هههههههههههههه*


تصدقي ..تصدقي 













































لسة مشتريالك جونلة فسدقي ..ماتستاهليهاااااااااااااااااااااش  ::

----------


## لمسه

*ساسووووووووو حبيبتى* 

*ووو
*وو

----------


## لمسه

ماليش دعوه عاوزه الجونله الفسدقى هه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> اللى تشوفوا حضرتك يا أ/معتز
> وإحنا موافقين طبعا
> بس اللى هايقرب من المسابقه النهارده هو حرررررررررر






> *طب يا ايمان ايه لازمة قرن الغزال اللي شايلاه ده*
> *عموما اول واحد بيقرب للمسابقة هو حكيم عيون*
> *انا باهدي النفوس بس و بعدين مصراوية*





> يبقوا يشاهدوا على روحهم
> الودااااااااااع يا بنت الحلال


*لالالالالالالا

سيبوهالي خالص

ماحدش يقرب منها

أنا عاوزها نُص سوا وبكبدتها

ونا هحمرَّها بطريقتى

وهوزَّع شوربتها

وله يارجب ..
رميت الريش يا وله ؟..
*


*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## لمسه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

اللهم ابعد عنا المهلبيه واللى بيكلو مهلبيه 

وابعد عنا السيرفر ويوسف وام يوسف 

وابعد عنا ساسو وايمى اللهم امييييين 

ودى دعوة وليه ساعت مغربيه 

اللهم تقبل اللهم تقبل 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> والله العظيم انتي ظالماااااااااااااااااني 
> حاولت يا ايمي بس السبع بلحات مطلعوش زغلول طلعوا امهات فهمتي يا زينات


طبعا فاهماكى يا فتكات
هوا فيه حد فاهمك أدى
 :36 3 11:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *لالالالالالالا
> 
> سيبوهالي خالص
> 
> ماحدش يقرب منها
> 
> أنا عاوزها نُص سوا وبكبدتها
> 
> ونا هحمرَّها بطريقتى
> ...


أستاذ حكيم دى كانت الكاميرا الخفيه
تحب تذيع ولا ماتذيعش؟؟؟
تيتراتاتاتاااااااااا تيت تراتاتاتاتا

 :36 1 21:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أستاذ حكيم دى كانت الكاميرا الخفيه
> تحب تذيع ولا ماتذيعش؟؟؟
> تيتراتاتاتاااااااااا تيت تراتاتاتاتا


*وله يارجب


رميت الريش ياوله ؟ ..*


*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *وله يارجب
> 
> 
> رميت الريش ياوله ؟ ..*
> 
> 
> *حكيم عيووون*


هايبقا مخدات كده  :y:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كانت هتروح عليه نومه 
بس جات سليمة  ::

----------


## boukybouky

> كانت هتروح عليه نومه 
> بس جات سليمة


ما تخليها تروح يا سارة  ::   :: 

ده حتى النوم سلطان .....أثار ايه و كلام فارغ ايه روحي نامي يا بنتي

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ما تخليها تروح يا سارة  
> 
> ده حتى النوم سلطان .....أثار ايه و كلام فارغ ايه روحي نامي يا بنتي
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


متقدرش تروح يا ريهام من غير اذني  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

البيان رقم 2

الصادر عن ..

" القاعدة الجماهيرية الشعبية المهلبية "

بعد الساعة 11

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مساء المهلبية

----------


## حكيم عيووون

هقول مهلبية إيه بعد الساعة خمستاشر

----------


## لمسه

قصر البارون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

كله يركز وياخد نفس طويييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

----------


## e_elassas

قصر البااارون 

يارب ناخد نقطة  حتى احسن شكلنا بقى وحششششش جوووى

----------


## لمسه

فصر البارون

----------


## لمسه

قصر البارون الساعه والله عندى بايظه اووووووووووف

----------


## قلب مصر

قصر البارون امبان
 :36 2 36:  :36 2 36:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

قصر البارون ادوارد إمبان

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

... قصر البارون ...

----------


## boukybouky

قصر البارون

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## nariman

*قصر البارون امبان بمصر الجديدة
*

----------


## د. أمل

قصر البارون طبعاً ..

  مش معقول يبقى فى شارعنا و ما أجاوبش ..


 :36 7 27:

----------


## drmustafa

قصر البارون امبان

----------


## قلب مصر

قصر البارون

----------


## مصراويةجدا

قصر البارون

----------


## لمسه

قصر البارون

----------


## nariman

لمسة وقلب مصر ... المهلبية سبقت دقيقة ولا ايه 


بس بجد اتخضيت ..ايه يا جماعة التربص ده 

 ::  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

يخرب بيت الساعة

ايه الترقب اللي انتو فيه دا

----------


## قلب مصر

بصرة يا ناريمان شوفتي عاملين ايه
بوظولي ساعتي

يوووه بوظولي أعصابي  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

قلبي قلبي
يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى

----------


## e_elassas

قصر البارووووووووون ساعتى مقدمة اعملها ايه

----------


## قلب مصر

ياريتها كانت راحت عليكي يا مصراوية

وكنتي خدتيني جنبك بدل اللي انا فيه دلوقتي

----------


## لمسه

المره الجايه نحط منوم بالمهلبيه 
علشان الناس اللى بتيجى الاول دى 

لبد فى الدره قبلها بدقيقه اااااااااااه 
بس والله الساعه هى اللى سبقه دقيقه مش انا 

سماااااااااااااح 

هاعييييييييييييييط هه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

4 نقططططططططططططط

والواد مسك المقص .... محروس مسك المقص

 ::   ::

----------


## قلب مصر

ماشي اللي اكلتوه هنا وز وز  هيطلع عليكم  في المسابقة هناك لوق لوق

يالا بينا يا سارة نحضر اللوق  ::

----------


## nariman

*تخيلوا معايا كده مناظرنا وكل واحد قاعد قدام جهازه مبحلق في الساعة واول لما تيجي 11

هجووووووووم ...

طبعا الحمدلله قلب مصر عملت فصل للقوات بالنسبة للموقعة التانية



*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

والله يا ناريمان كنت حاسه إن قلبي هايقف وبطنى وجعتنى وحاجات كتير ملخبطه كده
يالهوووووووووووووووووى

----------


## لمسه

*******

اااااااااااه بطنى 
*

----------


## e_elassas

مسجد السلطان الصالح نجم الدين ايوب

----------


## لمسه

مسجد السلطان الصالح نجم الدين - القاهرة

----------


## قلب مصر

الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مسجد السلطان الصالح نجم الدين ..

----------


## قلب مصر

> مسجد السلطان الصالح نجم الدين ..





> الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب


حسرة علينا يا سارة إلا مالحقين حاجة من بتوع الياكشي دول
إلا متعرفيش مين الكبيرة بتاعتهم علشان نفسي اعمل معاها أحلى واجب في الدنيا ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> حسرة علينا يا سارة إلا مالحقين حاجة من بتوع الياكشي دول
> إلا متعرفيش مين الكبيرة بتاعتهم علشان نفسي اعمل معاها أحلى واجب في الدنيا ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


هااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مين هناك


سارا جربي هنا وماتتحددتيش مع حد غريب  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> حسرة علينا يا سارة إلا مالحقين حاجة من بتوع الياكشي دول
> إلا متعرفيش مين الكبيرة بتاعتهم علشان نفسي اعمل معاها أحلى واجب في الدنيا ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


الكبيرة إهئ إهئ راحت في زلزال 92.5  ::

----------


## hanoaa

مسجد السلطان الصالح نجم الدين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الكبيرة إهئ إهئ راحت في زلزال 92.5


ولا يهمك يا كبيره 
الكبير كبير
وعلى رأى المثل
من طلب العلا سهر الليالى  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مسجد السلطان الصالح نجم الدين


*هنوءة انت لازم تشوفي لك حل مع كارت الفاكس ده*
*انا سمعت انك منزلة الرد ده من امبارح*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::   ::   ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *هنوءة انت لازم تشوفي لك حل مع كارت الفاكس ده*
> *انا سمعت انك منزلة الرد ده من امبارح*


*يا ابن طيبة

أنا قلت لــ هنوووءة ماتبعتيش أى حاجة مع الوله رجب

مفيش فايدة

دى كمان باعتاه من أول امبارح
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب ..

أيوه ياأستاذ

بموت فى الكوووووووووووووووووسة ياوله

إوعى تحوشنى ياوله
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *وله يارجب ..
> 
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> 
> بموت فى الكوووووووووووووووووسة ياوله
> 
> إوعى تحوشنى ياوله
> *


إسمع الكلام يا رجب
دا حتى الكوسه ماليه البلد

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *يا ابن طيبة*
> 
> *أنا قلت لــ هنوووءة ماتبعتيش أى حاجة مع الوله رجب*
> 
> *مفيش فايدة*
> 
> *دى كمان باعتاه من أول امبارح*


*و مين يسمعك يا حكيم ؟*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مسجد السلطان الصالح نجم الدين


حبك هنا كمان يا نوني  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اجرى وراها في المنتدى  ::

----------


## hanoaa

من إمبارح و لا من أول إمبارح مش هاتفرق
أنا المهم عندى أكون معاكوا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اجرى وراها في المنتدى


اعمل ايه 
حبببببببببببببها اوى يا ايمي  ::h::

----------


## hanoaa

بس أنا مش عايزة أكون مع سارة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

طول عمرك قلبك كبير  :: 
يا سورى  ::

----------


## hanoaa

تجرى و را مين
ده أنا هابطل أدخل نت أصلا بسببها

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> تجرى و را مين
> ده أنا هابطل أدخل نت أصلا بسببها


هافضل عايشة على ذكراكي بس انتي انوي  :: 
حبك حبك حببببببببببك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ساره اسكتى بقا حرام عليكى
عايزه أقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم

يا باى بقا  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ساره اسكتى بقا حرام عليكى
> عايزه أقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
> 
> يا باى بقا


هتسيبيني وانا بحبببببببببك 
حبببببببببببك انا يا نوني

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وإلى هنا نصل إلى ختام حفلنا الساهر


وقوموا بقا شوفوا مصالحكوووووووووووووووووووو


الليله وتريه


ربنا يتقبل من الجميع

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هتسيبيني وانا بحبببببببببك 
> حبببببببببببك انا يا نوني


زى ما قولتلك هناك  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وإلى هنا نصل إلى ختام حفلنا الساهر
> 
> 
> وقوموا بقا شوفوا مصالحكوووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> الليله وتريه
> 
> 
> ربنا يتقبل من الجميع


*لسة فاكرة ان الليلة و ترية يا استاذة*
*و غالبا ان شاء الله كانت ليلة القدر*
*يالله*
*ربنا يتقبل منا و منكم صالح الاعمال*
*اللهم امين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد الحلقة 17*

**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثامنة عشر* 
*


جامع برشيد أنشأ هذا المسجد محمد بك الطبوزاده فى سنة 1224 هجرية وهو يقع فى الطرف الجنوبى لمدينة رشيد بالقرب من شاطئ النيل، وسمى باسمه الذي اشتهر به نسبة إلى شخص مدفون به، وهو مبنى بالطوب الرشيدى المنجور وهو طوب صغير الحجم كانت تبنى به المساجد والبيوت القديمة، وكان يبنى فى الوجهات على شكل مداميك أفقية مكحولة تتخللها لحاماتها ميد خشبية، كما كان يبنى على هيئة أشكال هندسية تحلى مداخل المساجد والبيوت. ويبرز مدخل هذا المسجد قليلا عن وجهة الضريح، ويتكون من عقد ثلاثى مسدود بالطوب ومفتوح به ثلاث فتحات معقودة مرتكزة أكتافها على عتب خشبى يتدلى منها أسفل العتب جسمان أسطوانيان. وداخل صفة المدخل يوجد الباب الذى يؤدى إلى المسجد يعلوه شباك صغير من الخرط الدقيق. ويعتبر هذا المدخل بشكله هذا نموذجا لمداخل مساجد الأقاليم المشيدة بين القرن الحادى عشر والثالث عشر الهجرى - السابع عشر والتاسع عشر الميلادى. وتقع القبة التى تغطى الضريح على يمين المدخل يتمثل فيها طراز القباب المنشأة بالأقاليم فى هذه الحقبة من الزمن. أما المنارة فهى كغيرها من منارات مساجد رشيد وغيرها من الأقاليم مثمنة وذات دورة واحدة يبرز منها عمود أسطوانى ينتهى بالخوذة. وعلى يمين الداخل إلى المسجد يقع مدخل الضريح وهو كمدخل المسجد إلا أنه يمتاز بزخارف الجميلة المعمولة من الطوب والتى تحلى الجزء العلوى منه وبالقاشانى المزخرف الذى كان يكسو جوانبه من أسفل. وللضريح باب خشبى ذو لفتين مقسمتين على هيئة أشكال هندسية طعمت حشواتها بالصدف والسن وكتب عليها اسم صانعه، ويعلوه شباك صغير من الخرط الدقيق الصنع، كما يوجد على جانبيه شباكان آخران من الخرط بتقاسيم جميلة، وتسود البساطة المسجد من الداخل، وهو يشتمل على صفين من العقود المرتكزة على أعمدة رخامية تحمل السقف الذى لا تزال عليه بعض آثار نقوش ملونة.*  
*ما اسم اثرنا لهذا اليوم ؟*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *لسة فاكرة ان الليلة و ترية يا استاذة*
> *و غالبا ان شاء الله كانت ليلة القدر*
> *يالله*
> *ربنا يتقبل منا و منكم صالح الاعمال*
> *اللهم امين*


آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## طائر الشرق

(....................)

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*إنت لسه فاكر تيجى يا هيثم
فاتك كتييييييييييييير
وعالعموم ميعاد الإجابات الساعه 11 بالثانيه

وكل سنه وإنت طيب*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*معلش يا استاذ معتز

وانا اقول ايمان ما كتبتش الاجابة ليه

انا حاسس ان شكلى وحش اوى والله

فكرك كدا يا ايمان


يعنى انتى برضه شايفة انى شكلى وحش
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بيقولك رحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه  :: 

مستنيينك الساعه 11

وشوف ساره وهى بتجاوب 11 الا دقيقه  ::

----------


## e_elassas

?what is the time exactely eymoo

 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مفيش حد هنا ولا إيه؟؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا موجوده يا لمسه 
بس الياهو مش راضي يفتح

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ياكشي أكسب الخمس نقط

----------


## e_elassas

مسجد العباسى ......

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مسجد العباسي برشيد

----------


## لمسه

جامع العباسى برشيد 1224 هجرية 

أنشأ هذا المسجد محمد بك الطبوزاده

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مسجد العباسي برشيد

----------


## قلب مصر

مسجد العباسي ......

----------


## hanoaa

مسجد العباسي

----------


## حكيم عيووون

جامع العباسى برشيد

----------


## قلب مصر

مسجد العباسي

----------


## e_elassas

مسجد العباسى .....

----------


## hanoaa

ماشاء الله يوم ماجاوبت الساعه 11 المنتدى كله جاوب الساعه 11 
إيه الهنا ده

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

سارااااااااااااااااااااااا

لأ لأ لأ لأ

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه هيييييه هييييييييه هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

قلب مصر مجاوبه مرتين في نفس الدقيقه

إزاااااااااااااااااااى؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا لو مت دلوقتي هاموت مبزوطة  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> قلب مصر مجاوبه مرتين في نفس الدقيقه
> 
> إزاااااااااااااااااااى؟؟؟؟؟


لا سحر ولا شعوذة  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مبزوطه  :: 

إنتى يا بت من المزاريطه ولا إيه؟؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مبزوطه 
> 
> إنتى يا بت من المزاريطه ولا إيه؟؟؟؟


جوليلي يا بيبي  ::   ::   ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> مبزوطه 
> 
> إنتى يا بت من المزاريطه ولا إيه؟؟؟؟


*إيمان

إنتى عاوزاها تبقى مش مبزوطة 

يعنى علبة البونبو تعدِّى على الجميع

ومش عاوزاها تاخد منها وح وح*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> جوليلي يا بيبي


 حبك من كل معاميعي  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *إيمان
> 
> إنتى عاوزاها تبقى مش مبزوطة 
> 
> يعنى علبة البونبو تعدِّى على الجميع
> 
> ومش عاوزاها تاخد منها وح وح*


بونبون إيه يا أستاذ حكيم
دى أخرها تسقي العيش في الشاى

دا معاها دبلوووووووووووووووون  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> بونبون إيه يا أستاذ حكيم
> دى أخرها تسقي العيش في الشاى
> 
> دا معاها دبلوووووووووووووووون


بت بت بت 
انتي نسيتي نفسك ولا ايه 
انا الكبيرة يا بت 
انا بسقي العيش انا ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!






























انا بسقي الفاااااااااايش اللي شبه الاحجار الكريمة  :: 

وبعدين مسموش دبلون 
اسمه دبدووووووووووووب  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> حبك من كل معاميعي


 حبك انا يا نوني من معاميع معاميعي

حب إليسا كمان 
معلس بقى يا إليسا النهاردة رجلي كانت على عتبة المسابقة 
واتشنكلتي ووقعتي برة في واوا ؟؟ بطوطي في واوا ؟؟؟  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> قلب مصر مجاوبه مرتين في نفس الدقيقه
> 
> إزاااااااااااااااااااى؟؟؟؟؟


طب ايه رأيك من بكرة حتلاقيني مجاوبة خمس مرات في دقيقة واحدة
ومش حقولك على السر  ::p:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اعذرينى يا كابيره
أصل الصدمه كانت إشديده عليا  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> اعذرينى يا كابيره
> أصل الصدمه كانت إشديده عليا


بدل ما توجعي في الغلط و تجيبي لنفسك الكلام و منظرك يبجى فيري باد جدام الخلج جوليلي و انا افوجك بشومة  ::

----------


## e_elassas

> حبك انا يا نوني من معاميع معاميعي
> 
> حب إليسا كمان 
> معلس بقى يا إليسا النهاردة رجلي كانت على عتبة المسابقة 
> واتشنكلتي ووقعتي برة في واوا ؟؟ بطوطي في واوا ؟؟؟



حبك ياسونى  :15 10 7:

----------


## طائر الشرق

ايمان وسارة 

بجد انا فرحان ان فى بنانيت صغنططين وكمال اوى كدا بيعرفوا يجاوبوا بسرعة
 :36 9 3: 

وبجد بجد بجد

من زمان عاوز اقلكم حاجة

حاجة تعبانى نفسويا

حاجة مخليانى مش على بعضى

حاجة بجد مخليناى خايف على حياتكم المستقبلية


الحاجة دى لازم اقلهالكم واخلص ضميرى المتاوب
 :36 2 5: 
خلاص هاقول واريح ضميرى



ضميرى اللى انتوا تعرفوه  بعينه المفنجلة


ضميرى اللى عمره ماعمل كدا ولا كدا :8 5 18: 

ضميرى اللى غنوله وقالوا عليه خلى الضمير صاحى صاحى














فى النهاية عاوز اقلكم
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
/\






سدوا بقكم شوية وجعتوا دماغنا دا منتدى مش مصطبة
 :36 6 2:

----------


## hanoaa

و الله أحسن حاجة قولتها يا هيثم
بجد أنت جدع

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ايمان وسارة 
> 
> بجد انا فرحان ان فى بنانيت صغنططين وكمال اوى كدا بيعرفوا يجاوبوا بسرعة
> 
> 
> وبجد بجد بجد
> 
> من زمان عاوز اقلكم حاجة
> 
> ...


مش هرد عليك يا طفيلي يا متسلق  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هي هي هئ  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> مش هرد عليك يا طفيلي يا متسلق


 *طفيلى ومتسلق 
مين اللى قالك على الكلمتين دول


انا مش هارد عليك لانك مش من مستوايا

وفعلاصدق اللى قال

انا مش طويل واهبل انا قصير وقزعة
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> هي هي هئ


*اضحكى

فكرتينى بالعمدة بتاع الليلة الكبيرة* ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> و الله أحسن حاجة قولتها يا هيثم
> بجد أنت جدع


 *هم دول بيسكتوا

دا الجراد بيجيله وقت ويسيب البلد وموسمه بيخلص

والنمل الاحمر بيجيله وقت ويهج

لكن ربنا رزقنا هنا بمكنتين كلام لا الزيت بيخلص ولا الجاز بيتحرق

معندكيش مج حلبة حصا***

----------


## zizoYAzizo

::   ::   ::   ::  
منورين والله 
عاجبتنى ( ربنا رزقنا هنا بمكنتين كلام لا الزيت بيخلص ولا الجاز بيتحرق )

----------


## ابن طيبة

> منورين والله 
> عاجبتنى ( ربنا رزقنا هنا بمكنتين كلام لا الزيت بيخلص ولا الجاز بيتحرق )


*منور يا زيزو*
*يا بني خد لك ساتر و ابعد عن العصابة*
*انت مش شايف انه كان فيه عضو سابق في المنتدي اسمه طائر الشرق*
*وقف قدام قطر العصابة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة 18*
**

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*إبن طيبة

الجدول اللى انت عامله هوا النتيجة بعد 18 حلقة

معنى كده ان لسه فيه سبع حلقات ؟

من النهاردة لغاية يوم 30 رمضان

أفيدونا ................

باقى كام حلقة بالظبط ؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة التاسعة عشر*

 مسجد بالمنيا سمي باسم شيخ من شيوخ المنيا يجله اهلها لصلاحه وورعه و لقد كانت المنيا تسمى باسم هذا الشيخ الجليل فلا عجب أن يكثر رواده وزائروه حتى يضيق مسجده بمن يؤمه من المصلين الذين يفدون إليه من شتى النواحى.


 فكرت وزارة الأوقاف فى تجديد المسجد وتوسيعه وأعدت لذلك مشروعا بدئ فى تنفيذه فى سنة 1364 هجريةوتم فى سنة 1365 هجرية  ويقع المسجد فى مكان ممتاز على شاطئ النيل وتجاوره حديقة عامة كبيرة. وهو بوضعه الجديد يحاذى النيل ويتجه من الشمال إلى الجنوب بشكل مستطيل بأبعاد 61 فى 18 مترا. ويبلغ ارتفاع جدرانه من الخارج 12 مترا ومن الداخل 9.20متر، ومنارته بالهلال ارتفاعها 38 مترا، كما ترتفع أرضه عن الشوارع المحيطة به 1.50 متر. وحوائط المسجد جميعها مبنية بالطوب الأحمر ومكسوة من الخارج بالحجر الصناعى، وأسقفه من الخرسانة المسلحة وسلالم المدخل وأرضيه من الموزايكو والقبلة والجزء الأسفل من الحوائط الداخلية بارتفاع 1.20 متر مغطاة بالموزايكو المزخرف بحليات عربية، ونقشت الأسقف بزخارف عربية دقيقة بألوان متعددة، وأعمدته من الخرسانة المسلحة المغلفة بالموزايكو. والأبواب الرئيسة للمسجد والضريح صنعت من الخشب على الطراز العربى بحشوات بسيطة من وجه ومكسوة بزخارف عربية دقيقة من النحاس من الوجه الآخر، والشبابيك من الخشب المخروط المعروف بالخرط الصهريجى، وبالضريح شبابيك من الجص المفرغ المحلى بالزجاج الملون أما المنبر وكرسى السورة فمصنوعان من خشب نقى معشق بحشوات من خشب الزان ومجمعة بحليات وأشكال هندسية. وتبدأ المنارة من سطح الأرض مربعة الشكل إلى دورة المؤذن، ثم تتشكل بمربع آخر بارتفاع ينتهى بمظلة خشبية مغطاة بالقرميد الأحمر ثم بشطف ينتهى إلى أعمدة حاملة للخوذة المركب بوسطها الهلال. والمدخل الرئيس عبارة عن بهو مستطيل تتكون وجهته من ثلاثة عقود محمولة على عمودين وتنتهى بمظلة مغطاة بالقرميد الأحمر ويقع باب المسجد أمام منتصف العقد الأوسط أما العقدان الجانبيان فيتوسطهما شباكان من الخرط الصهريجى ولهذا المدخل درج من الموزايكو عرضه بكامل فتحات العقود. والمسجد من الداخل مربع الشكل بوسطه أربعة أكتاف مشعبة بينها أربعة عقود يرتكز كل منها على زوجين من الأعمدة لكل منها قاعدة وتاج على الطراز العربى ويربط هذه الأكتاف بحوائط المسجد كمرات تنتهى بكوابيل على شكل مروحة. ويبرز عن الضلع الشرقى القبلى للمسجد إيوان خاص بالقبلة على جانبيه بابان يؤديان إلى مكان الوضوء ودورة المياه، وبالحائط المواجه للقبلة ثلاث أبواب الأوسط منها يفتح إلى صحن مكشوف على جانبيه رواقان عقودهما محمولة على أعمدة، وفى نهاية الصحن من الجهة الأخرى يقع ضريح شيخنا. 

تري ما اسم اثرنا اليوم ؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *هم دول بيسكتوا
> 
> دا الجراد بيجيله وقت ويسيب البلد وموسمه بيخلص
> 
> والنمل الاحمر بيجيله وقت ويهج
> 
> لكن ربنا رزقنا هنا بمكنتين كلام لا الزيت بيخلص ولا الجاز بيتحرق
> 
> معندكيش مج حلبة حصا***


هي هي هئ
مايضرش  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *إبن طيبة
> 
> الجدول اللى انت عامله هوا النتيجة بعد 18 حلقة
> 
> معنى كده ان لسه فيه سبع حلقات ؟
> 
> من النهاردة لغاية يوم 30 رمضان
> 
> أفيدونا ................
> ...


*اهلا حكيم
احنا كنا قايلين 25 حلقة حكيم لولا وقوع السرفر كنا هنكون ماشيين تمام دلوقتي فاضل شبع حلقات من ضمنها حلقة اليوم و الباقي* 
*ستة ايام علي رمضان او خمسة و الله اعلم*
*فيه حل من حلين*
*اننا نشيل حلقتين و يكون 23 حلقة*
*او نضع في يومين حلقيتين*
*و تكون الاجابة للحلقة الاولي من 11.00 الي 11.05 و الحلقة الثانية من 11.15 الي 11.2*
*اللي هتتفقوا عليه انا هانفذه*
**

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> منورين والله 
> عاجبتنى ( ربنا رزقنا هنا بمكنتين كلام لا الزيت بيخلص ولا الجاز بيتحرق )


*حمدلله عالسلامه يا زيزو*




> *منور يا زيزو*
> *يا بني خد لك ساتر و ابعد عن العصابة*
> *انت مش شايف انه كان فيه عضو سابق في المنتدي اسمه طائر الشرق*
> *وقف قدام قطر العصابة*


*محدش عارف قيمتنا غيرك يا أستاذ معتز*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *اهلا حكيم
> احنا كنا قايلين 25 حلقة حكيم لولا وقوع السرفر كنا هنكون ماشيين تمام دلوقتي فاضل شبع حلقات من ضمنها حلقة اليوم و الباقي* 
> *ستة ايام علي رمضان او خمسة و الله اعلم*
> *فيه حل من حلين*
> *اننا نشيل حلقتين و يكون 23 حلقة*
> *او نضع في يومين حلقيتين*
> *و تكون الاجابة للحلقة الاولي من 11.00 الي 11.05 و الحلقة الثانية من 11.15 الي 11.2*
> *اللي هتتفقوا عليه انا هانفذه*
> **


فعلا 
فاضل شبع حلقات بالشبط  :36 2 41:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> منورين والله 
> عاجبتنى ( ربنا رزقنا هنا بمكنتين كلام لا الزيت بيخلص ولا الجاز بيتحرق )


والله عجبتك اوى ؟؟

طب انا و سكينة فسحنا هيثم فسحة جناااااان 
و عاوزين نفسحوووووووووووووك  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *اهلا حكيم
> احنا كنا قايلين 25 حلقة حكيم لولا وقوع السرفر كنا هنكون ماشيين تمام دلوقتي فاضل شبع حلقات من ضمنها حلقة اليوم و الباقي* 
> *ستة ايام علي رمضان او خمسة و الله اعلم*
> *فيه حل من حلين*
> *اننا نشيل حلقتين و يكون 23 حلقة*
> *او نضع في يومين حلقيتين*
> *و تكون الاجابة للحلقة الاولي من 11.00 الي 11.05 و الحلقة الثانية من 11.15 الي 11.2*
> *اللي هتتفقوا عليه انا هانفذه*
> **



رأيك إيه يا كابيره ؟؟؟؟

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *اهلا حكيم
> احنا كنا قايلين 25 حلقة حكيم لولا وقوع السرفر كنا هنكون ماشيين تمام دلوقتي فاضل شبع حلقات من ضمنها حلقة اليوم و الباقي* 
> *ستة ايام علي رمضان او خمسة و الله اعلم*
> *فيه حل من حلين*
> *اننا نشيل حلقتين و يكون 23 حلقة*
> *او نضع في يومين حلقيتين*
> *و تكون الاجابة للحلقة الاولي من 11.00 الي 11.05 و الحلقة الثانية من 11.15 الي 11.2*
> *اللي هتتفقوا عليه انا هانفذه*
> **


*هههههههههههههههه

طبعا هيقولوا لأ عاوزين سبع حلقات

دنا قلت خلاص كده

وخليت الوله رجب راح البلد
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> فعلا 
> فاضل شبع حلقات بالشبط


يا بنتى إنتى مش فاهمه حاجه ولا عمرك هاتفهمى
بيقولك
فاضل شبع
تقريبا فاضل فاطر النهارده  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

متهيألى نكمل السبع حلقات
ومين عارف 
مش يمكن اليكشاويه يحتلوا المراكز كلها

ماتجولى رأيك يا كابيره

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فعلا 
> فاضل شبع حلقات بالشبط


*ماشي يا شارة مخصوم منك 27 نقطة*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا بنتى إنتى مش فاهمه حاجه ولا عمرك هاتفهمى
> بيقولك
> فاضل شبع
> تقريبا فاضل فاطر النهارده


ربنا يخليكي ليه يا ونجي اليمين و تفهميني 
انتي عارفة مشاكل الحكم بقى بتنسي الواحد اسمه 


يا فاضل رمضان يا خاشر دينك  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *ماشي يا شارة مخصوم منك 27 نقطة*


و شارة يتخشم منها ليه 
حرام يا بيييييييه  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> طبعا هيقولوا لأ عاوزين سبع حلقات
> 
> دنا قلت خلاص كده
> 
> وخليت الوله رجب راح البلد
> *


سبع حلقات  سبع حلقاااااااااااات

 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> متهيألى نكمل السبع حلقات
> ومين عارف 
> مش يمكن اليكشاويه يحتلوا المراكز كلها
> 
> ماتجولى رأيك يا كابيره


الرأي ما قال أبا الحكم  :: 
نأخد من كل متسابق خمسة نقاط 
و تتفرق على الكابيييييييرة  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> يا بنتى إنتى مش فاهمه حاجه ولا عمرك هاتفهمى
> بيقولك
> فاضل شبع
> تقريبا فاضل فاطر النهارده


*ههههههههههههههههههه

كده سيامك هيروح 

وهتفضلى تدورى ومش هتلاقيه

حدِّش شاف سيامها ياجماعة ؟

مفيش أى وسيلة اتصال حديثة مع رجب

غير إنى ابعتله القطة 

عشان يرجع*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الرأي ما قال أبا الحكم 
> نأخد من كل متسابق خمسة نقاط 
> و تتفرق على الكابيييييييرة



*رأيُك صائب ..

أوقف السَّن يا حِزليق*

*هههههههههههههههههههه

مش ممكن اللى بتعملوه ده

أنا ونا صايم ببقى واحد سادس

أنا ماشى

هتخلونى أفطر مــ الضحك*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الرأي ما قال أبا الحكم 
> نأخد من كل متسابق خمسة نقاط 
> و تتفرق على الكابيييييييرة


لا وانتى الصادقه ونقتل الكابيره والكابير
وخلى جونى ياخد فرصته بقا  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كده سيامك هيروح 
> 
> وهتفضلى تدورى ومش هتلاقيه
> 
> حدِّش شاف سيامها ياجماعة ؟
> 
> مفيش أى وسيلة اتصال حديثة مع رجب
> ...


سيامى
يا سيااامى
سياامى
يا سيااامى

إنت يا سيامى

الله

يكونشي عند ميامى  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*يا ابن طيبة

شيل نقط المهلبية اللى بتقع على حرف ال سين عندك

الوله رجب قلتله يديك معلقة مع المهلبية إداك شوكة الغبى*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لا وانتى الصادقه ونقتل الكابيره والكابير
> وخلى جونى ياخد فرصته بقا


جزرة و جطمها دحش  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> جزرة و جطمها دحش


يا ولددددد  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> سيامى
> يا سيااامى
> سياامى
> يا سيااامى
> 
> إنت يا سيامى
> 
> الله
> 
> يكونشي عند ميامى


سيامي 
يا سيامي 
يا سياااااامي 
يا سيامي 
















انفخ البلالين عشان عيد الميلاد  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> سيامي 
> يا سيامي 
> يا سياااااامي 
> يا سيامي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


إنتى تؤمرينى يا ذكيه  ::   ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*يا حكيم* 
*صدقني الاتنين دول هربانيين من العباسية رسمي*
*و بكره افكرك*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *يا حكيم* 
> *صدقني الاتنين دول هربانيين من العباسية رسمي*
> *و بكره افكرك*





 ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وحوى يا وحوى  إيوحا
قول بالنحوى إيوحوووحا

والنبي ناولونى الولاعه عايزه أولع روما بحالها
أنا مستعجل عندى إذاعه
خطبه عظيمه لازم أقولها  :: 

أزعط زى الغووول
وأجعر وأقووووول

تعاليلي يا بطه وأنا مالى هه
وشيليلي الشنطه  ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> تعاليلي يا بطه وأنا مالى هه
> وشيليلي الشنطه


هي هي هئ 
مبشيلش شنط يااااااااااختي  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هي هي هئ 
> مبشيلش شنط يااااااااااختي


ما أنا عارفه













إنتى أخرك بؤجه  :: 
وتشليها على راسك  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ما أنا عارفة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عرفتي منيييييييين ؟؟




























اه صح ما انتي طول الوقت على راسي  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

آه يا لئيمه  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> آه يا لئيمه


 حببببببببك يا نوني حبك انا  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

والله لا شنط ولا بؤج

انتو الاتنين اخركم


















بلاليص ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> والله لا شنط ولا بؤج
> 
> انتو الاتنين اخركم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بلاصي حبنا يا نونى  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

*يمين بالله عالم فاضية


لا صلاة تراويح ولا عيل يوءوء فى ودانهم للصبح

اللهى ربنا يرزقك بعيل








































واتنين وتلاتة***

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يارب يا هيثم يارب

----------


## طائر الشرق

*اللهم امين يا ايمان



*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *يمين بالله عالم فاضية
> 
> 
> لا صلاة تراويح ولا عيل يوءوء فى ودانهم للصبح
> 
> اللهى ربنا يرزقك بعيل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بقولك ايه ..






























انت بتشتغل معدد بعد الظهر ؟؟  ::

----------


## لمسه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه وربنا مجانيييييييييين 

ههههههههههههههههههه

ياوهوووووووووى هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طائر الشرق

*لا باشتغل منقص













الدور والباقى على اللى مشغلين لسانهم بالكهربة

ولا انتى بحجارة***

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هقولك ايه ..



















طفيلي متسلق  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ياكشي أكسب الأول

----------


## hanoaa

بلاش من كذا لكذا دى
راعوا ظروف الدايل أب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ساره ماعدتيش تردى
خلى ردك الحقيقي في المسابقه  ::

----------


## hanoaa

مسجد الفولى
و اسمها منية الفولى
بلدى
و يارب أكون الأول

----------


## قلب مصر

جامع الفولي في المنيااااااااااااا

----------


## لمسه

مسجد الفولى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مسجد الفولى بالمنيا 1365 هجرية = 1946م

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مسجد الفولى بالمنيا

----------


## قلب مصر

مسجد الفولي بالمنياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مسجد الفولي بالمنيا ..

----------


## e_elassas

مسجد الفولى .......

----------


## قلب مصر

مسجد الفولي بالمنيا ..................

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ام يوسف ..
ادينا كمان اجابة الساعة 11 خلينا نزأطط  ::

----------


## hanoaa

و الله حرام
ازاى ياخدها 10:59
مسجد الفولى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

خير يا أم يوسف  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*ياصباح شادية وليلى مراد*

----------


## hanoaa

ساعة المنتدى متأخرة دقيقة عن ساعات  الدنيا كلها

----------


## قلب مصر

هو المركز الرابع دا حد لزقه في قفايا ومش عايز يسيبني لييييييييييه ليييييييييه لييييييييييه
حرام كدة بقى الرابع الرابع الرابع
كل يوم  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> و الله حرام
> ازاى ياخدها 10:59
> مسجد الفولى


هو مين اللي اخذها ؟؟
انا بقولكم هنووووووءة مخاوية محدش مصدقني  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووسه مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب ..

أيوه ياأستاذ

قلهم فى البلد انك قاعد هنا للعيد يا وله*

----------


## قلب مصر

> ام يوسف ..
> ادينا كمان اجابة الساعة 11 خلينا نزأطط


والله كانوا حيبقوا خمسة لولا لولا لولا لولا لولا لولا الملاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مبروك يا و نجي الشمال 
يا لولوووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ما أنا التالت ياأم يوسف
ربنا يديمها نعمه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ساعة المنتدى متأخرة دقيقة عن ساعات  الدنيا كلها


*هنووووءة

ملتبقيش أدام المنتدى

إلتبقى المنتدى وراكى*

----------


## قلب مصر

> خير يا أم يوسف


خير ياختي سيب أم يوسف في حالها قاعدة على السلمة الرابعة مش عايز تتزحلق لفوق 
ماشي يا بشر 
يا أنا يا انتم 
وخصوصا في الشبع خلقات الجاية هههههههههههه
إن ما طلعت فيها الرابع برضه مبقاش أم يوسف  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

من إيمان إلى ساره
من إيمان إلى ساره
حول
افتحى الميل 
حول
عاوزاكى ضرورى
حوللللل



وفي نهايه البرنامج أحب أسمع أغنيه يا ست أنا عايز إبنى  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

مسجد الفولى**

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> خير ياختي سيب أم يوسف في حالها قاعدة على السلمة الرابعة مش عايز تتزحلق لفوق 
> ماشي يا بشر 
> يا أنا يا انتم 
> وخصوصا في الشبع خلقات الجاية هههههههههههه
> إن ما طلعت فيها الرابع برضه مبقاش أم يوسف


بشي يا ام يوشف 

املك في الزغطة 
زيي امبارح كده جاتلي امبارح زغطة نططتني الاول 
ورجعت تاني اهو  :: 

يا جماعة حد يحشر نص رغيف في مرئ الكميل  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> والله كانوا حيبقوا خمسة لولا لولا لولا لولا لولا لولا الملاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة


لأفرد جناحى عالهوا زى اليمامه
وأطير وأرفرف في الفضاتى  :: 

وكفايه عومرى كفايه عومرى  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ما أنا التالت ياأم يوسف
> ربنا يديمها نعمه


*افتحى يانعمة

الوله رجب هيموووووووووووووووت م البرد يانعمة*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مسجد الفولى**


 بالزيت الحاري ولا بالطحيني ؟؟  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> خير ياختي سيب أم يوسف في حالها قاعدة على السلمة الرابعة مش عايز تتزحلق لفوق 
> ماشي يا بشر 
> يا أنا يا انتم 
> وخصوصا في الشبع خلقات الجاية هههههههههههه
> إن ما طلعت فيها الرابع برضه مبقاش أم يوسف


ارضي يا أم يوسف
وأرجووووووووووووكى
إياكى تقربي من السلمه التالته
دا مكسوره  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> من إيمان إلى ساره
> من إيمان إلى ساره
> حول
> افتحى الميل 
> حول
> عاوزاكى ضرورى
> حوللللل
> 
> 
> ...


من سارة لإيمان 
من سارة لإيمان 
حوللللللللل
من سارة لإيمان 





















جزرة و جطمها جحش  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *افتحى يانعمة
> 
> الوله رجب هيموووووووووووووووت م البرد يانعمة*


لا مش فاتحه يا خويا
إدينى أماره الأول  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> مسجد الفولى**


*ياصباح البليلة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مسجد الفولى**


روح  ::

----------


## e_elassas

يعنى كلنا كده مجتمعين انهم يبقوا سبع حلقات


خلاش اتفقنا يااستاذ معتز  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> لا مش فاتحه يا خويا
> إدينى أماره الأول


*تكتين

تلات تكات

تكة

ونص


إفتحى يانعمة

الوله هيمووووووووووووووووووت م البرد يانعمة
*

----------


## لمسه

> لموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووسه مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك


 حبيب قلبى الله ياربك فيكى يااااااارب 

وقولى ورااايا 

والنبى لنكيد العزاااااااال ونقول اللى ماعمره انقااااااااااااال 

ياكيدنهممممم تيك تيك تيك

----------


## لمسه

> مبروك يا و نجي الشمال 
> يا لولوووووووووووووووووووو



الله يبارك فيكى ياكاااابيره غنى معايا لو مكنتش اموت الشيطان واقول زى صفيه 

الشيطااااااان مات يابللللللللد

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *تكتين
> 
> تلات تكات
> 
> تكة
> 
> ونص
> 
> 
> ...



وحياة خالى حسن اللى مات مرفص من الجوع ماأنا فاتحه  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> خير ياختي سيب أم يوسف في حالها قاعدة على السلمة الرابعة مش عايز تتزحلق لفوق 
> ماشي يا بشر 
> يا أنا يا انتم 
> وخصوصا في الشبع خلقات الجاية هههههههههههه
> إن ما طلعت فيها الرابع برضه مبقاش أم يوسف


 ماسي يا ام يوشف

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ماسي يا ام يوشف


مس عارفه الناش دى مالها يا أشتاذ معتز  ::

----------


## لمسه

> ماسي يا ام يوشف



 ::  :: ......................

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حبيب قلبى الله ياربك فيكى يااااااارب 
> 
> وقولى ورااايا 
> 
> والنبى لنكيد العزاااااااال ونقول اللى ماعمره انقااااااااااااال 
> 
> ياكيدنهممممم تيك تيك تيك


*مش كده يالمسة

قولى ورا الوله رجب ..

أقول ياأستاذ ؟

قوللها يا وله

تكتين

تلات تكات

تكة

ونص*

----------


## لمسه

والله منا عارفه اشتاش معتش ماله 

اوعو ياعيال تكونو  شغلتو الياكشى هنا

 ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> والله منا عارفه اشتاش معتش ماله 
> 
> اوعو ياعيال تكونو  شغلتو الياكشى هنا


 *لمشة مخصوم منك 30 نقطة*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*والله انا لو صاحب الموضوع

















كنت زقلتكوا بالطوب***

----------


## لمسه

> *لمشة مخصوم منك 30 نقطة*



مالك بش يااشتاش هو انا عملت لك حاشششه 

وليه تخشم منى ؟

طب قول ورايا 

قميش نقيشه نشف لشه منشفش 

تلات مرات

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *والله انا لو صاحب الموضوع
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ودا من كرم أخلاق وصبر أستاذ معتز

----------


## لمسه

> *والله انا لو صاحب الموضوع
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



احمدك يااااااااااااااارب 

واك واك واك

----------


## طائر الشرق

*
بدون تعليق



بس بجد بجد بجد




























السيرفر موقعش من شوية*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ابقي تعالى يا هيثم مسابقة قلب مصر 12 ونص
دا إنت فاتك كتييييييييييييير

----------


## لمسه

لاء ياهيثم ماتجيييش **

----------


## لمسه

يااستاااااااااذ معتزززز  فييييينك


كح كح كح كح اه يانى

----------


## لمسه

يابناااات اصحو  نادو معايا على الاستاذ 

يااااااااااابن طيييييييييييييييييييبه 

كح كح كح

----------


## لمسه

هيه هيه جه الاستاذ جه جه جه 

منووووووور

----------


## طائر الشرق

*مسابقة فوازير دى ولا اللى يتكلم اكتر


لمسة ابعدى عن ايمان وسارة بجد























احسن لسانك يوجعك من كتر الرغى* ::

----------


## لمسه

ابعد ازاى واحنا يكشاويه زى بعض 

ابعد انت احسنلك هه :: 

يكشااااااوى على طوووووووووول  ::

----------


## لمسه

::  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة 19*

**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بعد الفاصل هننزل باذن الله الحلقة 20*
*و بعدها بقليل الحلقة 21*

*الاجابة علي الحلقة 20 هتكون في ميعادنا المعتاد* 
*من الساعة 11.00 الي الساعة 11.05*

*الاجابة علي الحلقة 21 هتكون*
*من الساعة 11.15 الي الساعة 11.20*

*بالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله*

----------


## لمسه

الله عليا وعلى جمال امى  :: 

يافرحت جلبك يابت يالمسه :: 

اتنين وخمسيين من عين كل اللى شافونى ولا صلوش ع النبى  ::

----------


## لمسه

معاك يااستاذ ان شاء الله ربنا يقويك علينا

ويوفقققق

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هوبا إيه هوبا آه 
اليكشاوى يكسب

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة العشرون*

*مسجد انشاه سابع الخلفاء الفاطميين و مقره شارع النحاسين احد فروع شارع المعز لدين الله الفاطمي*
*بناه وزير الخليفة يقول المقريزي أن المسجد بنى في مكان أحد الأديرة التي كانت تسمى بئر العظمة لأنها كانت تحوي عظام بعض شهداء الأقباط. وسمي المسجد بهذا الاسم نظرًا للون حجارته البيضاء التي تشبه تلالىء النجوم*
*وهـو أول جامع أيضا فيه الواجهة موازية لخط تنظيم الشارع بدل أن تكون موازية للصحن ذلك لكى تصير القبلة متخذة وضعها الصحيح ولهذا نجد أن داخل الجامع منحرف بالنسبة للواجهة* 
**

**

**

*ويشكل المسجد صحنا مفتوحا محاطا بأربعة أروقة أكبرها ذلك الذي في اتجاه قبلة الصلاة وتعلو الأروقة الأربعة قباب صغيرة. ويقع المدخل الرئيسي للمسجد وسط الواجهة الشمالية المقسمة إلى ثلاثة أجزاء؛ حيث يبرز المدخل في الجزء الأوسط عن الحائط

ويعد المسجد واحدا من المساجد المعلقة إذ أنشئ فوق منطقة تسوق*

*تري ما اسم اثرنا اليوم ؟*

----------


## لمسه

طبعا طبعا 

كلنا يكشااوى على طووووووووول

----------


## e_elassas

> الله عليا وعلى جمال امى 
> 
> يافرحت جلبك يابت يالمسه
> 
> اتنين وخمسيين من عين كل اللى شافونى ولا صلوش ع النبى




اتنييييييييييييين وخمسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يالمسسسسسسسه


لا








لا













لا















لا بجد












بجد بجد











اللهم صلى عليك يانبى  ::

----------


## لمسه

> *الحلقة العشرون*
> 
> *مسجد انشاه سابع الخلفاء الفاطميين و مقره شارع النحاسين احد فروع شارع المعز لدين الله الفاطمي*
> *بناه وزير الخليفة يقول المقريزي أن المسجد بنى في مكان أحد الأديرة التي كانت تسمى بئر العظمة لأنها كانت تحوي عظام بعض شهداء الأقباط. وسمي المسجد بهذا الاسم نظرًا للون حجارته البيضاء التي تشبه تلالىء النجوم*
> *وهـو أول جامع أيضا فيه الواجهة موازية لخط تنظيم الشارع بدل أن تكون موازية للصحن ذلك لكى تصير القبلة متخذة وضعها الصحيح ولهذا نجد أن داخل الجامع منحرف بالنسبة للواجهة* 
> **
> 
> **
> 
> ...



اسفه يااستاذ جبتها هنا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الحادية و العشرون*

*هو مشهد من المشاهد التي يطلق عليها مشاهد الرؤيا او مقامات الرؤيا*
*و هي تلك التي تبني بناء علي احلام راودت بانيها او شخص ذو شان*
*بني المشهد او المقام في عصر ثامن الخلفاء الفاطميين*
* ولم يبق منه سوى إيوانه الشرقى الذى يتكون تخطيطه من رواق أمامى محمولة عقوده على زوجين من الأعمدة الرخامية وله باب يؤدى إلى حيز مربع أمام المحراب تغطيه قبة مضلعة محمولة على رقبة مثمنة ويحف به من الجانبين إيوانان صغيران بكل منهما محراب*

**
*وأهم ما يسترعى النظر فى هذا المشهد محرابه الجصى الكبير الذى يعتبر قطعة زخرفية رائعة الجمال فهو يتكون من تجويف تغطيه طاقية مضلعة تتشعع أضلاعها من جامة مزدانة فى الوسط بكلمة - على - يحيط بها كلمة - محمد - مكررة وتنتهى هذه الأضلاع عند حافة عقد الطاقية بمقرنصات وعلى توشيحتى العقد زخارف جميلة يعلوها طراز من الكتابة الكوفية المزخرفة يميل قليلا إلى الخارج فوقه طراز آخر مزخرف بوحدات مضفرة.*
**


*ويرى وسط الإيوان أمام المحراب الكبير تابوت من الخشب حلى بزخارف بارزة جميلة وازدان بكتابات كوفية* 


*ترى ما اسم اثرنا اليوم؟*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*خليكى يااختى ياكشاوية














اخرتكم هاتبقى فى طبق سلطة بالبصل* ::

----------


## لمسه

ياوله يارجب انت ياوله 

هاط تبق الصلته اللى بالمهلبيه ياولييىىىى

----------


## طائر الشرق

جاهزلكوا يا ياكشاوية

----------


## لمسه

هيه رجب اهوووووووووو 

ايمى سووو  رجب جه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه



----------


## لمسه

باقى من الزمن نصف ساعه بنااااااات قومووووووو

----------


## لمسه



----------


## لمسه

قومووووووو يابنااات فوقوووووووو

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

السحووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## e_elassas

باقى من الزمن خمس دقايق 

ياااااااااااارب اكسب الياكشاوية لاء لاء لاء

----------


## لمسه

سحور ايه يالطيفه ههههههههههه

----------


## e_elassas

فاضل دقيقتاااااااااااان

----------


## قلب مصر

جامع الأقمررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## قلب مصر

مسجددد الأقمررررررر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الجامع الأقمر..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مسجد الأقمر

----------


## e_elassas

مسجد الاقمر...

----------


## لمسه

الحلقة العشرون


الجامع الاقمر

----------


## قلب مصر

جاااااااااااااااااامع الأقمرررررررررررر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

جامع الأقمر (519 هـ - 1125 م)

----------


## طائر الشرق

(.................)

----------


## قلب مصر

جاااااااامع الأقمررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## قلب مصر

جامع الأقمرررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## إيهاب احمد

الجامع الاقمر


عصر انشاء الأثر: الدوله الفاطميه
اسم المنشيء: الخليفه الامر بأحكام الله
نوع الأثر: جامع
حالة الأثر: قائم
المنطقة الإدارية للأثر: الجماليه
المنطقة الأثرية للأثر: شمال القاهرة

الموقع

شارع المعز لدين الله - النحاسين


واجهه الجامع


تتجلى شهرة هذا الجامع فى وجهته الفريدة التى جمعت إلى تناسب أجزائها وتناسقها وفرة زخارفها وتنوعها -
ولما كان على المهندس أن يراعى اتجاه القبلة فى التخطيط الداخلى فقد جاءت الوجهة الرئيسة منحرفة لتساير اتجاه 



الطريق وعمد إلى شغل الفراغ المتخلف عن هذا الانحراف بدركاة المدخل وسلم المئذنة وغرفتين فتحتا على الداخل. وهذه
الظاهرة - ظاهرة التوفيق بين اتجاه القبلة واتجاه الطريق - أول ما نراها فى هذا الجامع ، ثم نراها بعد ذلك وقد شاعت
فى تخطيط المساجد - المدارس - التى أنشئت فى العصر المملوكى. والقسم الظاهر من هذه الوجهة الآن هو المدخل
والجناح الأيسر أما الجناح الأيمن فيحجبه منزل حديث البناء ويقع المدخل فى منتصف الواجهة بارزا عن سمتها، وبه
الباب المعتب بعتب مزرر يعلوه عقد حلى داخله بأضلاع تسير متوازية من أسفل ثم تتشعع من طبق مستدير زين مركزه
بكلمتى - محمد وعلى - مكتوبتين بالخط الكوفى المفرغ فى الحجر تحيط بهما دائرة زخرفية فكتابة كوفية مفرغة ث



دائرة زخرفية أخرى بلغت صناعة الحفر والتفريغ فيها حد الدقة والإتقان. وعلى يسار الباب صفتان تتوج كل منهما أربع
حطات من المقرنص وبداخلهما تجويفان ينتهى كل منهما بطاقة مخوصة. كما يعلو هاتين الصفتين تجويفان صغيران
عقداهما محمولان على أعمدة ملتصقة. وتعتبر المقرنصات التى نراها فى هذه الواجهة أولى المحاولات فى تزيين
الواجهات بهذا النوع من الزخرف الذى يعتبر من أهم مميزات العمارة الإسلامية. ويحلى الجناح الأيسر من الواجهة صفة
قليلة الغور تنتهى بعقد مضلع داخله يشبه العقد الذى يعلو الباب وعلى جانبيه معينان فوقهما مستطيلان ازدانت جميعها
بزخارف منوعة- هذا ويحلى الوجهة ثلاثة طرز من الكتابة الكوفية المزخرفة.. الطراز الأول فى نهاية الوجهة من أعلى
مكتوب فيه اسم الآمر بأحكام الله وإلى جانبه اسم وزيره المأمون البطائحى وألقابه وتاريخ الإنشاء. والطراز الثانى عند
منسوب رجل عقد المدخل ومكتوب فيه أيضا اسم المأمون وألقابه وأدعية له وتاريخ الإنشاء. وهذه الظاهرة - ظاهرة
اقتران اسم الوزير وألقابه باسم الخليفة - إن دلت على شىء فإنما تدل على ما كان عليه الوزراء فى أواخر عصر الدولة
الفاطمية من سطوة ونفوذ. أما الطراز الثالث فيسير عند منسوب عتب الباب ومكتوب فيه بعض آيات قرآنية












تخطيط الجامع


تخطيطه يقتصر على صحن مكشوف مربع طول ضلعه 10 أمتار تحيط به أربعة أروقة أكبرها رواق القبلة - عقودها
محمولة على أعمدة رخامية فيما عدا أركان الصحن فقد استعيض عن الأعمدة الرخامية بأكتاف مربعة وهذه العقود من
النوع المحدب الذى لم يظهر بمصر إلا فى أواخر العصر الفاطمى وكان أول ظهوره فى القبة المعروفة بقبة الشيخ يونس
والتى يظن أنها لبدر الجمالى ثم فى هذا الجامع. ويحلى حافة العقود المشرفة على الصحن طراز من الكتابة الكوفية
الجميلة كما يحلى تواشيحها أطباق مضلعة تتشعع أضلاعها من جامات مزخرفة. هذا والأروقة الأربعة مسقوفة بقباب
قليلة الغور ما عدا البائكة الأخيرة فى رواق القبلة فيغطيها سقف حديث مستو من الخشب. أما المنبر فقد جدد ضمن عملية
التجديد التى قام بها فى هذا الجامع يلبغا السالمى فى أيام السلطان الظاهر برقوق فى سنة 799 هجرية = 1396/ 97م
وشملت المنبر والمئذنة وغيرهما وأثبت تاريخ هذه العملية فى لوحة ركبت أعلى المحراب وبالرغم من تجديد المنبر فى
ذلك الوقت فإنه. مازال محتفظا ببعض زخارفه الفاطمية التى نراها بوجهة عقد باب المقدم وخلف مجلس الخطيب كما نرى
بعض زخارف فاطمية أخرى فى بعض حشوات الدواليب الحائطية ومعابرها وكذلك فى تجليد معبرة الباب.

ده مسقط افقى للجامع

  



واجهة  المسجد


  


  



  
 



الشطف الموجود بالزاوية الشمالية  للمسجد
والذى قام المعمار بعمله لمراعاة خط تنظيم الطريق





مئذنة الجامع


  



المسجد من  الداخل

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/haythem/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]مشهد رقية


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههه

حذ يسكتنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هيثم ههههههههههههههههههههه


مبروووووووووووووك يا سوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## لمسه

> [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/haythem/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]مشهد رقية



ايووووووون كده تمامووووووووز

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *الجامع**الأقمر* *
> [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ADMINI%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.jpg[/IMG]* *عصر انشاء**الأثر: الدوله الفاطميه**
> **اسم المنشيء: الخليفه الامر بأحكام الله**
> **نوع الأثر**:* *جامع**
> **حالة الأثر: قائم**
> **المنطقة الإدارية للأثر: الجماليه**
> **المنطقة الأثرية**للأثر: شمال القاهرة**
> 
> **الموقع**
> ...


 بسم الله ما شاء الله يا استاذ ايهاب 
المسجد فعلا تحفة معمارية  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ال جايلكوا يا يكشاويه  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

يا نهااااااااااااااااااااار دا انتو محجبين
دا حتى الإجابة بالخمسة مش نافعة معاكم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه

----------


## e_elassas

> جامع الأقمرررررررررررررررررررررررر


مش حارمانا من حاجه والله ::

----------


## إيهاب احمد

طيب المركز التاسع وانا عارفه انما الصور حصلها ايه 

 :36 2 34:

----------


## لمسه

هههههههههههههههههههه اسكتى ياساره اسكتى ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة بصراحة موتونى من الضحك ايه دا يا هيثم دا طب مش كنت تلم الدور شوية بدل ماتبقى الكبسة جامدة كدا هههههههه ههههههههه
وكمان قلب مصر حسيت انها مستموتة يا حرام على الاجابة ومافيش فايدة هههههههههههههههه برضو ما كسبتش ههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا ياكشاوية وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيييييييييييف عليكم انا جاية اسلم بس والله انا مش مستبيعة عشان اشترك فى المسابقات الدموية دى هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

وله يارجب ..

أيوه ياأستاذ

إخرس خالص يا وله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه



----------


## قلب مصر

تعالي انقذيني يا جيجي انتي جابة من على الباب
دول جبابرة
بس والله لأضحضحهم الياكشاوية دول

----------


## قلب مصر

ربنا يهدهم زي ما هد السلم لملم لملم لملم لملم

----------


## حكيم عيووون

وله يارجب ..

أيوه ياأستاذ

ده انت مش هنا خالص ياوله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هااااااااااااااهاهاها 
هاااااااااااااااهاهاها

----------


## لمسه

مشهد السيدة رقية ابنة سيدنا على بن أبى طالب

أنشىء سنة 527 هجرية = 1133م أيام الحافظ لدين الله 

 ثامن الخلفاء الفاطميين بمصر

----------


## قلب مصر

مشهددددددددددددددددددد السيدة رررررررررررررررررقية

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مشهد السيدة رقية

----------


## e_elassas

مشهد السيدة رقية

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مشهد رقيه....

----------


## قلب مصر

مشهددددددددددددددددددددد رقية

----------


## قلب مصر

مشهدددددددددددددد السيدةةةةةةةةةةة رقيةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## قلب مصر

مشهددددددددددددددد السيدة رقية

----------


## قلب مصر

مشهد السيدة رقية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مشهد السيدة رقية

----------


## إيهاب احمد

مشهد السيدة رقية



*

ينسب  الى السيدة رقية بنت على بن أبي طالب ، يوجد في منطقة الاشراف بالقاهرة
أنشئ  مشهد السيدة رقية عام 527 هـ - 1133 م، في عهد الحافظ لدين الله ثامن الخلفاء  الفاطميين بمصر.. ويقع بمنطقة الأشراف بالقاهرة، ويضم بجواره قبر السيد محمد بن  جعفر الصادق والسيدة عاتكة بنت عبدالمطلب عمة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
قبة المشهد تعود إلى العصر الفاطمي  أما المقصورة فقد قام محمد برهان الدين زعيم طائفة البهرة الداودية بإهدائه إلى  المشهد في العصر الحديث.

و هو من اضرحة الرؤيا 
و ضريح  الرؤيا هو الذي يتم بناؤه بناءا على رؤيا تقول ان في هذا المكان قبر فلان*

----------


## لمسه

مشهد السيدة رقية ابنة سيدنا على بن أبى طالب

أنشىء سنة 527 هجرية = 1133م أيام الحافظ لدين الله

ثامن الخلفاء الفاطميين بمصر

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بصراحة بصراحة موتونى من الضحك ايه دا يا هيثم دا طب مش كنت تلم الدور شوية بدل ماتبقى الكبسة جامدة كدا هههههههه ههههههههه
> وكمان قلب مصر حسيت انها مستموتة يا حرام على الاجابة ومافيش فايدة هههههههههههههههه برضو ما كسبتش ههههههههههههه
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا ياكشاوية وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيييييييييييف عليكم انا جاية اسلم بس والله انا مش مستبيعة عشان اشترك فى المسابقات الدموية دى هههههههههههههههههه


*منورة يا جيهان*
*بس خدي لك ساتر بسرعة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صلي عالنبي يا أم يوسف
براحه على أعصابك كده وحش علشانك  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

ساتر ايه هما دول بيحوق معهم أي سااااااااااااااااااااتر يا ابن طيبة

يا جباااااااااااااااااااااااابرة ماشي إن ما ضحضحتكم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ام يوسف*
*المركز الاول و الثاني و الثالث و الرابع و الخامس*
*الترتيب بيقول كده اعمل ايه انا دلوقتي*

----------


## طائر الشرق

ايه دا
شكلى كدا خسرت[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/haythem/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG] ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تعالي انقذيني يا جيجي انتي جابة من على الباب
> دول جبابرة
> بس والله لأضحضحهم الياكشاوية دول



من ع الباب طبعا هوا انا اقدر ادخل اصلاااااااااا
هوا مين اللى يقدر على دول بس

----------


## قلب مصر

على فكرة يا ابن طيبة
انا واخدة كدة المركز الرابع والخامس والسادس والسابع
وعايزةة على كل مركز نقطة لحسن أنا كدة حيجيلي منهم نقطة 
ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب ..

أيوه ياأستاذ

طبطب عليهم يا وله*

----------


## قلب مصر

والكبيرة بتاعتهم حلت بعد ما أنا جاوبت اربع مرات يعني متاخدش ولا فتفوتة نقطة مااااااااااااااااااشي
اهو أنا قلت كل اللي في قلبي ويا ويلكم يا ضحضاوية أنا حيكشششكم النهاردة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *منورة يا جيهان*
> *بس خدي لك ساتر بسرعة*


حااااااااااااااضر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> من ع الباب طبعا هوا انا اقدر ادخل اصلاااااااااا
> هوا مين اللى يقدر على دول بس


*
أدخلى أدخلى ..

إيه النور ده كله ياجيهان 

وله يارجب ..

إفتح ياوله 

ورشرش المنتدى زتون ياوله
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

ايه دا انا اجابتى محذوفة ليه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هي هي هئ

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ام يوسف 
انا سأتك سؤال في مسابقتك روحي من فضلك ردي عليه
متنرفزوناش عالمسا بقااااااااااااااااا

----------


## طائر الشرق

استنو بس كدا فهمونى


هو اجابتى محذوفة ليه مع انها الساعة 11 بالتمام والكمال

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ايه البرجلة اللى على  المسى دى

انا رايح اكل طرشى واجيلكم واشوف الخناقة اللى فى الشارع
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

منوره والله يا أستاذه جيهان  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> أدخلى أدخلى ..
> 
> إيه النور ده كله ياجيهان 
> 
> وله يارجب ..
> 
> إفتح ياوله 
> 
> ...


زتووووووووووون !!!!!!!!!!!
وياترى بقى اسود ولا اخضر ؟؟؟
طب ايه رأيك بقى انا هالغملكم المسابقة دى قبل ما اخرج 



وفيها لاخفييييييييها

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استنو بس كدا فهمونى
> 
> 
> هو اجابتى محذوفة ليه مع انها الساعة 11 بالتمام والكمال


*يا حج هيثم انت اجبت علي الحلقة 21 مكان الحلقة 20*
*اعمل فيك ايه بقي*
*مش كفاية عليا العصابة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا هيثم كان فيه حلقتين النهارده
إنت جاوبت عالحلقه التانيه في ميعاد الاولى
فكان لازم تتحذف
بسسسسسسس

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> منوره والله يا أستاذه جيهان


اشكرك يا ايمان ربنا يخليكى يا قمر

----------


## قلب مصر

> ام يوسف 
> انا سأتك سؤال في مسابقتك روحي من فضلك ردي عليه
> متنرفزوناش عالمسا بقااااااااااااااااا


يا مرووووشة المراويششششششششششش

جاوبتك هناك روحي اجري اقري الإجابة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *يا حج هيثم انت اجبت علي الحلقة 21 مكان الحلقة 20*
> *اعمل فيك ايه بقي*
> *مش كفاية عليا العصابة*


دا إحنا ملايكه يا أستاذ معتز
صوصو  :: 
طب عمرك شفت حد في طيبتنا وهدوءنا  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

يا جيهااااااااااااااان انتي فين يا جيهااااااااااااان
متسيبينش هنااااا معاهم تاني لوحدي يا جيهاااااااااااااان
مش عارفة اعمل فيهم ايه
محاولاتي كلها اتحولت بقت عاملة زي محاولات عمل الزبادي من كفتة الجبنة الروميييييي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يا جيهااااااااااااااان انتي فين يا جيهااااااااااااان
> متسيبينش هنااااا معاهم تاني لوحدي يا جيهاااااااااااااان
> مش عارفة اعمل فيهم ايه
> محاولاتي كلها اتحولت بقت عاملة زي محاولات عمل الزبادي من كفتة الجبنة الروميييييي


جربي تعمليها من سندوتشات بوفتيك الكوارع  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بت يا ساراشي
خدى بالك م الساعاشي
علشانشي تكسبيشي الخمش نقاطشي
 ::

----------


## إيهاب احمد

> بسم الله ما شاء الله يا استاذ ايهاب 
> المسجد فعلا تحفة معمارية


المسجد تحفة معمارية وانا اقعد اعدل الصور 

وانتم اللى تجاوبوا الاول على المسابقة التانية 

اشوفك فيكم يوم 


























تكونوا فرحانين فيه اكتر من النهارده كمان

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب ..

أيوه ياأستاذ

تعالى أقولك بهدوء ياوله على زرررررررررررررررر

كبيرة الياكشاوية افمنتهى الذكاء ياوله

كل عماتكسب المركز لوَّل ياوله

بتضيع الياكشاوية ياوله وبينزلوا ياوله 

" إستمر فى السن ياحسقيييييييييييييييل "*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> المسجد تحفة معمارية وانا اقعد اعدل الصور 
> 
> وانتم اللى تجاوبوا الاول على المسابقة التانية 
> 
> اشوفك فيكم يوم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*جبابرة يا عم ايهاب*
*جبابرة بجد*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*يا ادى الفضايح[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/haythem/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-3.png[/IMG]

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/haythem/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-2.png[/IMG]

فريق الياكشاوية دا  فريق نحس والله*

----------


## قلب مصر

> المسجد تحفة معمارية وانا اقعد اعدل الصور 
> 
> وانتم اللى تجاوبوا الاول على المسابقة التانية 
> 
> اشوفك فيكم يوم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا إيهاب عدل دعوتك علشان احنا في اخر أيام رمضان ربنا يكرمك
وقول اشوف فيكم يوم تكون أم يوسف كسباكم الخمس نقط هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يا جيهااااااااااااااان انتي فين يا جيهااااااااااااان
> متسيبينش هنااااا معاهم تاني لوحدي يا جيهاااااااااااااان
> مش عارفة اعمل فيهم ايه
> محاولاتي كلها اتحولت بقت عاملة زي محاولات عمل الزبادي من كفتة الجبنة الروميييييي


هههههههههههههههههههه


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انتى كدا قلقتينى عليكى خالص يا نهلة 
مسابقة ايه دى اللى عملت فيكى دا كله يا حبيبتى؟؟؟؟ تغور المسابقات اللى هاتطير عقلك دى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*يا أستاذ

أيوه يا وله يارجب ..

إيه رأيك نعمل معاهدة مع الكابيره

إنها كل يوم تدخل تحقق المركز الاول

وبكده نخلص منهم كلهم

وله يارجب ..

إخرس ياوله

لازم تتعلم تكسب بذوق ياوله
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

نموت نموت وتفرح الكابيره  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ووصلنا رساله من صديق البرنامج
وكاتب اسمه ياكشاوى أصيل
وبيقول إنه بيحب البرنامج جداااااا
وبيهدى سلامه للعيله في القاهره وخاصة كبير الياكشاويه
و العيله في الاسكندريه والونج الشمال للكابير
وسلام خاص جداا للعزيزه قلب مصر
وبتهديلها أغنيه
رميت الورد .... طفيت الشمع .... يا حبيبي
والغنوه الحلوه ملاها الدمع ملاها الدمع يا حبيبي  :: 

آآآآآآآآآه آه آه آه

----------


## قلب مصر

انتي فين يا هنوءةةةةةةةةةةةةة

عملوا فيكي ايه الجبابرة دول

تعال يا حبيبتي خلاص 

الكترة تغلب الشجاعة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انتي فين يا هنوءةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> 
> عملوا فيكي ايه الجبابرة دول
> 
> تعال يا حبيبتي خلاص 
> 
> الكترة تغلب الشجاعة


استرجل واشرب بريل  :: 

طعم بيغطى عالمر اللى بندوقه  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> زتووووووووووون !!!!!!!!!!!
> وياترى بقى اسود ولا اخضر ؟؟؟
> طب ايه رأيك بقى انا هالغملكم المسابقة دى قبل ما اخرج 
> 
> 
> 
> وفيها لاخفييييييييها


منورة يا جين انتي وايموشناتك  :: 

بس انتي ست العارفات 
ان يا بخت من زار و خفف 

يعني تفكري تحلي فزورة كده ..فزورة كده 

مصيرك هيكون على ايد الياكشاوية زي مصير احمد ابراهيم قبل ما يخترعوا الراديو 





 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> انتي فين يا هنوءةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> 
> عملوا فيكي ايه الجبابرة دول
> 
> تعال يا حبيبتي خلاص 
> 
> الكترة تغلب الشجاعة


*هما خطفوا هنوء ة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*طيب يخطفو حكيم بلاش هنوءة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ياريييييييييييييت يتخطف الاربع حلقات اللى لسه
تبقي فله أوى  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> منورة يا جين انتي وايموشناتك 
> 
> بس انتي ست العارفات 
> ان يا بخت من زار و خفف 
> 
> يعني تفكري تحلي فزورة كده ..فزورة كده 
> 
> مصيرك هيكون على ايد الياكشاوية زي مصير احمد ابراهيم قبل ما يخترعوا الراديو


ايييييييه يا استاذ معتز هوا مافيش امن وحراسة فى المسابقة دى ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
التهديد كدا على عينك يا تاجر 
فين قوات الامن المركزى اللى بتحمى الاعضاء هنااااااااااااا

----------


## قلب مصر

> استرجل واشرب بريل 
> 
> طعم بيغطى عالمر اللى بندوقه


خلاااااااااااااص خلااااااااااااااااااااااااص

الفول السوداني مش حيتبهدل تاااااااااااااااااااني

فاهمين

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ايييييييه يا استاذ معتز هوا مافيش امن وحراسة فى المسابقة دى ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> التهديد كدا على عينك يا تاجر 
> فين قوات الامن المركزى اللى بتحمى الاعضاء هنااااااااااااا


*يا جيهان اصلا انا كل المداخلات باتملاها بالتليفون*
*دول واخدين رهائن يا استاذة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ايييييييه يا استاذ معتز هوا مافيش امن وحراسة فى المسابقة دى ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> التهديد كدا على عينك يا تاجر 
> فين قوات الامن المركزى اللى بتحمى الاعضاء هنااااااااااااا


دا إحنا هانريحوكى يا شابه  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *يا جيهان اصلا انا كل المداخلات باتملاها بالتليفون*
> *دول واخدين رهائن يا استاذة*


 يا نهااااار l

----------


## قلب مصر

> ايييييييه يا استاذ معتز هوا مافيش امن وحراسة فى المسابقة دى ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> التهديد كدا على عينك يا تاجر 
> فين قوات الامن المركزى اللى بتحمى الاعضاء هنااااااااااااا


قوات أمن مركزي ايه يا جيجي
حراااااااااااااااااااام والله

انتي مش شايفة عاملين فيااااااااااااا ايه 

بس ولو أنا بكافح لحد آخر حلقة 

ولا يأس مع الحياة

ولسه فيه أمل

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ما تحجزوهم فى اوضة الفيران وخلاص







اه استنوا



















الفيران هاتتاكل كدابلاش*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ام يوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــف ممكن سؤال مهم جدا


































اخبار الفيران ايه
*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *ام يوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــف ممكن سؤال مهم جدا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





يا هيثم حرام عليك 

هما الفيران عملولك ايه علشان تأذيهم بالشكل دا هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا أحتج

















 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> أنا أحتج


انتي عاملة احتجاج فاضي

----------


## طائر الشرق

انا جاهز للسؤال الاول

هو المفروض اننا نجاوبه الساعة كام  يا عكشاوية ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقتين 20 - 21*

**

----------


## لمسه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## لمسه

> انا جاهز للسؤال الاول
> 
> هو المفروض اننا نجاوبه الساعة كام  يا عكشاوية




السؤال الاول الساعه 11 بالتمااااام 

والسؤال التانى الساعه 11 وربع بس مش بالتمام ههههههههههههه
من الاخر كده ياهيثم اسمع نصيحة اختك ومتجييييييييش

 ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثانية و العشرون*

*اثرنا اليوم يحمل اسم عربي رغم انه ضارب في الزمن لاكثر من ثلاثة الاف عام
و اسمه محرف من كلمة " خورنق " و معناها القرية المحصنة 
ام الاسم بالمصرية القديمة فمعناه " الذي يقوم بمراجعة الاماكن علي القوائم الملكية "ثم تغير الاسم في عصر الرعامسة ليصبح " اجل الاماكن المختارة "*
*
و من الاسماء التي اطلقت علي اثرنا اليوم " يون شمع " 
و في العصر الاغريقي اطلق عليه " السماء فوق الارض "*
*و اسم المصري القديم الذي عرف به ظهر لاول مرة في الدولة الوسطى علي جدران مقصورة سنوسرت الاول التي عثر عليها في البيلون الثالث اما قبل ذلك فكان يعرف المعبد باسم " برامين " اي " بيت امون " او معبد امون* 

*نريد اسم اثرنا لليوم باللغة العربية و باللغة المصرية القديمة ؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون*

*يقع اثرنا في منطقه الدرب الأحمر في شارع باب الوزير وعند نهاية شارع التبانة ولنلقى سوياً نظره على شارع باب الوزير قديماً كما ذكره المقريزى .... "يبداء شارع باب الوزير بجامع ....... وينتهي قبل جامع ايتمش من تجاه حارة درب كجل ، وبه من جهة اليمين ثلاث عطف وحارة،عطفه الضيفه " يتوصل منها لحارة الكومى ، عطفه القباني ، عطفه الزيلغى والتي عرفت بضريح الشيخ الزيلغى المدفون بها ، وحارة درب كجل .
أما من جهة اليسار فبها حارة باب الوزير ، بداخلها عطفه تعرف بعطفه الشربة وبها ضريحين ، وبهذه الحارة جامع باب الوزير أو جامع قوصون ... وبهذا الشارع جامع ايتمش على رأس باب الوزير بجوار القراقول المعروف باسم قراقول باب الوزير، وبه قبة مرتفعه يظهر أنها ليس بها قبر احد ، ولها منارة وشعائره مقامه من أوقافه حتى الآن وبأول هذا الشارع جامع " إبراهيم اغا " 

هذه هو شارع باب الوزير كما ذكره المقريزى وكما كان قديماً .... ولنلقى نظره على موقع المسجد الحالي لنرى مدى الاختلاف والتغيير الذي قد تم .
*
* يقع مسجدنا في شارع باب الوزير، عند نهاية شارع التبانة ... وكان موضعه في القديم مقابر أهل القاهرة ، ويحيط بالمسجد عده ابنيه ، ففي الناحية الشمالية ناصية درب شعلان التي يطل عليها قبر علاء الدين كجك والتي انضمت إلى المسجد وأصبحا جزءا منه ... وفى مقابل هذه الواجهة يوجد عده ابنيه سكنيه حديثه .

أما من الناحية الجنوبية ، فيلاصقه من هذه الجهة مسجد خاير بك وبناء حديث عبارة عن مركز طبي تابع لمسجد خاير بك وقد حجبت هذه ألابنيه هذه الواجهة بالكامل ولم يتبقى منها إلا المدخل الجنوبي للمسجد فقط .**اما من الناحية الشرقية وهى ناحية رواق القبلة والتي تطل على سور صلاح الدين الايوبى ، فيفصل بين المسجد وبين السور بناء حديث عبارة عن نادى رياضي صغير وهو " مركز شباب الدرب الأحمر " ، والذي يمثل جدار القبلة للمسجد جزءا من أجزاءه الرئيسية .أما الواجهة الغربية وهى الواجهة الرئيسية للمسجد والتي تحتوى على المدخل الرئيسي لمسجد التي تطل عل شارع باب الوزير ... فيقابلها عدد كبير من الابنيه الحديثة .

وكان موضوع المسجد في القديم مقابر أهل القاهرة ، وقد انشأ بجواره عند بنائه مكتبا لتحفيظ القرآن لأيتام المسلمين وحانوتاً لسقى الناس الماء العذب ، إلا أن هذه الملحقات قد اندثرت 
وقد وجد عند حفر أساس هذا الجامع كثيراً من الأموات وقد جعل عليه ضيعه من ضياع حلب حتى تنفق على إنشاؤه ، وقد أحاطت ألابنيه السكنية بجدران المسجد الرئيسية إلى أن جاءت لجنه حفظ الآثار وأزالت تلك ألابنيه وأظهرت واجهات الجامع وحفظت له موقعه الحالي* 
*و لقد بنى هذا المسجد العصفور الابيض احد مماليك السلطان الملك المنصور قلاوون
*



*ما اسم اثرنا لليوم ؟*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقتين 20 - 21*
> 
> **



 :36 2 41: 
i can't believe

----------


## لمسه

هههههههههههههههههههه شدى حيلك عايزين نكتسسسسح المنتدى ههههههههههههههه

عايزه اظبط ساعتى اعمل ايييه

----------


## لمسه

قولى يااستاذ معتز اظبطها ازاى احيات ابوك

----------


## لمسه

محدش هناا 

طب هنا محدش

----------


## لمسه

يعنى محدش عايز يظبطلى ساعتى 

ها 



ها


تيييييييييييب اوووووووكى 


انتو اللى جبتوه لنفسكووووووووو

----------


## ابن طيبة

> قولى يااستاذ معتز اظبطها ازاى احيات ابوك


*بصي يا لمسة فوق مداخلتي او اي مداخلة هتلاقي مثلا كلكة اليوم  09.14 pm*
*المفترض ان تضبطي لتكون متوافقة مع وقت المداخلة*
*عموما اسف الصفحة دي هتلاقي ساعة المنتدي*
*المفروض دي اللي تشتغلي عليها* 
*و تظبطي ساعتك عليها*
*هي مقدمة ساعة عشان لسه شغالة بالتوقيت الصيفي*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مين ياكل شيتوس ؟؟؟
شيتوس يا استاذ معتز ؟؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مين ياكل شيتوس ؟؟؟
> شيتوس يا استاذ معتز ؟؟


*شكرا يا سارة انا باكل*
*سيتوش*

----------


## لمسه

همك على بطنك ده اللى انتى فالحه فيه 
شايفه الونج الشمالى محتاس بالساعه وانتى بتاكلى شيتووس 

منه له منه له منه له 

يالقووووووى

----------


## لمسه

> *شكرا يا سارة انا باكل*
> *سيتوش*


حضرتك كمان بتاكل شيتوسسسس 

اه يانه يامفروووسه ياااااانه

اااااااااااااااااااخ

----------


## لمسه

> *بصي يا لمسة فوق مداخلتي او اي مداخلة هتلاقي مثلا كلكة اليوم  09.14 pm*
> *المفترض ان تضبطي لتكون متوافقة مع وقت المداخلة*
> *عموما اسف الصفحة دي هتلاقي ساعة المنتدي*
> *المفروض دي اللي تشتغلي عليها* 
> *و تظبطي ساعتك عليها*
> *هي مقدمة ساعة عشان لسه شغالة بالتوقيت الصيفي*



طب والثوانى يااستاذى دى الربع ثانيه بتفرق مع ام يوووشف

----------


## طائر الشرق

انا هاتفرج على الماتش المعفن اللى شغال

وابقى اجى اهش الفكشاوية كمان شوية

باى باى يا نشكاوية ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا جيييييييييييييييييييييت

----------


## e_elassas

الساااااعه هنا كل يوم بتتغييييييير ولا ايه

----------


## e_elassas

ساعة المنتدى بتتغير كل يوم عن اللى قبله 

ربنا يستررررررررررررررر

----------


## hanoaa

الإسم بالغةالقديمة أبت ريست
الإسم باللغة العربية الكرنك

----------


## قلب مصر

معبد الكرنك - ابت اي سوت
.......................................

----------


## لمسه

الحلقه22


الكرنك
أما الاسم فى اللغة المصرية القديمة هو (أبت ريست))

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

معبد الكرنك بالعربيه ـــــــــ أبت ريست بالمصريه القديمه

----------


## e_elassas

الاسم باللغة العربية (الكرنك)

وباللغة المصرية القديمة(آبت ريست)

----------


## حكيم عيووون

معبد الكرنك - باللغة العربية -
أبت ريست - باللغة المصرية القديمة -

----------


## مصراويةجدا

معبذ الكرنك

----------


## قلب مصر

معبد الكرنك - ابت اي سوت ...........................................

----------


## قلب مصر

معبد الكرنك - ابت اي سوت ..................................................  .........

----------


## hanoaa

أه يانى من الساعة
الإسم بالغةالقديمة أبت ريست
الإسم باللغة العربية الكرنك

----------


## لمسه

ام يوشف بتستخدم نفوذها وبترد اربع مرات 

يابختتتتتتك يارتنى عندى منتدى ياااااااااااريت 

الله الله يام يوسف  بنق وبحسددد

----------


## لمسه

سااااااااااره تعالى بدرى عايزين نكتسسسسسسسسح ياقمرى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا ام يوسف قولتلك ماتحاوليش  :: 

ركزى وإنتى هاتفلحى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## لمسه

ايمىىىىىىى مبروووووووووك

----------


## حكيم عيووون

............................

----------


## قلب مصر

> ام يوشف بتستخدم نفوذها وبترد اربع مرات 
> 
> يابختتتتتتك يارتنى عندى منتدى ياااااااااااريت 
> 
> الله الله يام يوسف  بنق وبحسددد


على فكرة يا لمسة المسابقة ملهاش دعوة بالإدارة 

وتواجدي معاكم هنا كعضوة بتحب المكان والناس الموجودة فيه

مش كفرد من الإدارة بيستعمل نفوذه علشان ياخد حق مش من حقه

على العموم بشكرك

----------


## e_elassas

باقى دقيقتاااان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مسجذ آق سنقر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مسجد آق سنقر " الجامع الأزرق " الواقع بشارع باب الوزير بالدرب الأحمر ،

----------


## e_elassas

مسجد آق سنقر - ابراهيم اغا مستحفظان ...

" الجامع الأزرق "

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مسجذ آق سنقر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مسجد آق سنقر "الجامع الأزرق "

----------


## لمسه

الحلقه 23

مسجد آق سنقر - ابراهيم اغا مستحفظان ...

" الجامع الأزرق "

 :36 3 19:  :36 3 19:

----------


## hanoaa

مسجد آق سنقر 
و سمى أيضا مسجد ابراهيم اغا مستحفظان 
و يطلق عليه أيضا المسجد الأزرق

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مسجذ آق سنقر........

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مسجد آق سنقر " الجامع الأزرق " الواقع بشارع باب الوزير بالدرب الأحمر ،....

----------


## hanoaa

هههههههههههههههههه
شوفتوا بقى إن ساعة المنتدى فيها مشكله
أهى ضحكت على حكيم و إيمان العساس
على فكرة أنا ماغيرتش ساعة الكومبيوتر من أول رمضان
ساعة المنتدى هى أللى فيها دقيقة تأخير

----------


## e_elassas

مسجد آق سنقر "الجامع الازرق"

----------


## thereallove

اللهو الخفي منزل الاجابه قبلها بدقيقتين بحاااااااااااالهم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فين أم يوسف ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاجابة الصحيحة الوحيدة قلب مصر*
*اسم المعبد بالهيروغليفية* 
*ابت - سوت اي*
*بمعني عروش ابت*

*اما ابت رسيت فهو معبد الاقصر و ليس معبد الكرنك و معناها ابت الجنوبية*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا أستاذ معتز في كل المواقع والمنتديات أبت ريست
وأنا جايباهها من موقع خااااص بمدينه الأقصر إن معبد الكرنك أبت ريست أى الذي يقوم بمراجعة الاماكن علي القوائم الملكية

----------


## لمسه

> على فكرة يا لمسة المسابقة ملهاش دعوة بالإدارة 
> 
> وتواجدي معاكم هنا كعضوة بتحب المكان والناس الموجودة فيه
> 
> مش كفرد من الإدارة بيستعمل نفوذه علشان ياخد حق مش من حقه
> 
> على العموم بشكرك


*

حبيبتى والله بهزررر اقسم بالله بهزررررر احنا فعلا بنقضى وقت ممتع اوى مع بعض والله 

انا كل اللى اقصده انك بتعرفى تردى وبعدينا وبتهزرى بنفس الدقيقه واحنا بيطلب مننا ننتظر 60 دقيقه 

دى كل الحكايه انما نفوذ دى والله ماقصدى منها اى حاجه كانت مجرد هزار والله 

وعلى العموم حقك عليا و الله مااقصد اى حاجه 

ده كفايه اوى الترابط ده والاخوه والحب فى الله 

اسفه يام يوسف لو زعلتى من هزارى  اسفه بجد*

----------


## طائر الشرق

والله الفكشاوية دول وشهم وحش بأمانة
المنتخب ما لعبش بشلن جبنه حتى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *الحلقة الثانية و العشرون*
> 
> *اثرنا اليوم يحمل اسم عربي رغم انه ضارب في الزمن لاكثر من ثلاثة الاف عام
> و اسمه محرف من كلمة " خورنق " و معناها القرية المحصنة 
> ام الاسم بالمصرية القديمة فمعناه " الذي يقوم بمراجعة الاماكن علي القوائم الملكية "ثم تغير الاسم في عصر الرعامسة ليصبح " اجل الاماكن المختارة "*
> *
> و من الاسماء التي اطلقت علي اثرنا اليوم " يون شمع " 
> و في العصر الاغريقي اطلق عليه " السماء فوق الارض "*
> *و اسم المصري القديم الذي عرف به ظهر لاول مرة في الدولة الوسطى علي جدران مقصورة سنوسرت الاول التي عثر عليها في البيلون الثالث اما قبل ذلك فكان يعرف المعبد باسم " برامين " اي " بيت امون " او معبد امون* 
> ...


 


> اسم الكرنك اسم حديث أطلقه العرب عليه وهو محرف من كلمة خورنق ومعناه قرية
> محصنة . أما الاسم فى اللغة المصرية القديمة هو (أبت ريست) اي هذا الذي يعد الأماكن ومعناه الذي يقوم بمراجعة الأماكن على القوائم الملكية ثم تغير معني الاسم في عصر الرعامسة إ لى أجمل الاماكن المختارة ومن الأسماء التى أطلقت على الكرنك أسم (يون شمع ) أى يون هليوبوليس الجنوبية وفي العصر الاغريقي أطلق اسم الكرنك (السماء فوق الأرض )


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولا رأى حضرتك إيه يا أستاذ معتز

*

----------


## e_elassas

معابد الكرنك
اسم الكرنك اسم حديث أطلقه العرب عليه وهو محرف من كلمة خونق ومعناه قرية
محصنة . أما الاسم فى اللغة المصرية القديمة هو (أبت ريست) اي هذا الذي يعد الأماكن ومعناه الذي يقوم بمراجعة الأماكن على القوائم الملكية ثم تغير معني الاسم في عصر الرعامسة إ لى أجمل الاماكن المختارة ومن الأسماء التى أطلقت على الكرنك أسم (يون شمع ) أى يون هليوبوليس الجنوبية وفي العصر الاغريقي أطلق اسم الكرنك (السماء فوق الأرض ) أن معبد الكرنك ليس معبدا واحدا بل يشتمل علي مجموعة من المعابد مكرسة لآلهه مصر المختلفة بل يشتمل على أكثر من معبد للاله رع . اله الامبراطورية ولزوجته موت ولابنه خونسو 


يااستاذ معتز المعلومات دى موجودة فى كل المواقع ومطابقة لمعلومات حضرتك

----------


## لمسه

أما الاسم فى اللغة المصرية القديمة هو (أبت ريست)) 

فعلا الاسم موجود باكثر من موقع والله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أستااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ معتززززززززززززززززززززززز

بليييييييييييييييييييز


أمر إلى جميع اليكشاويه 
الساعه تناشر بالثانيه والسحتوت تدخلوا تجاوبوا 
وإليكم نموذج الإجابه



إجابه أستاذ معتز فطين " وتكتبوا إسم حى النهارده "
وياخد كوووووووووووووول درجات النهارده
فاهمييييييييييييييييييييين


عاااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*انا كده مش فاهم حاجة

معنىكده يا ابن طيبة ان الحلقة 22 مفيش حد هياخد اى نقط غير قلب مصر 5 نقاط
والباقى صفر ؟*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صفر ميييييييييييييييين

وهى في جميع المنتديات إن أبت ريست  " هذا الذي يعد الأماكن ومعناه الذي يقوم بمراجعة الأماكن على القوائم الملكية"

زى ما أستاذ معتز قال

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بالظبطططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططط

----------


## مصراويةجدا

حلقة معفرررررررررررررررررتة  ::

----------


## hanoaa

وصلتوا لإيه
هاناخد نقط و لا إيييييييييييييييييه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *وذلك اشارة لقسمى المدينة
> اللذين تمثلها أطلال معبدي الأقصر والكرنك . فقد دعي الكرنك (ابت اي سوت ) بمعنى
> عروش ابت (ومعبد الأقصر ابت رسيت ) أى ابت الجنوبية .*


*رابط الاقتباس السابق*
*http://abdo4english.ahlamontada.net/montada-f1/topic-t13.htm*

*ابت - سوت اي هي الاسم الصحيح لمعبد الكرنك* 
*اما ابت رسيت فتعني معبد الاقصر و ليس الكرنك*

*راجع اثار الاقصر معابد امون - دكتور محمد عبدالقادر محمد - الجزء الاول - ص 17 و ما بعدها*
*راجع موسوعة مصر القديمة - للعلامة سليم حسن - الجزء السابع " عصر الدول الحديثة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *انا كده مش فاهم حاجة
> 
> معنىكده يا ابن طيبة ان الحلقة 22 مفيش حد هياخد اى نقط غير قلب مصر 5 نقاط
> والباقى صفر ؟*


*راجع طيب معايا تاني يا حكيم* 
*انا متاكد من صحة الاسم*
*هناك فرق شاسع في ترجمة الاسمين رغم انتشار الاسم الخطا علي النت*
*اعمل ايه دلوقتي*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *رابط الاقتباس السابق*
> *http://abdo4english.ahlamontada.net/montada-f1/topic-t13.htm*
> 
> *ابت - سوت اي هي الاسم الصحيح لمعبد الكرنك* 
> *اما ابت رسيت فتعني معبد الاقصر و ليس الكرنك*
> 
> *راجع اثار الاقصر معابد امون - دكتور محمد عبدالقادر محمد - الجزء الاول - ص 17 و ما بعدها*
> *راجع موسوعة مصر القديمة - للعلامة سليم حسن - الجزء السابع " عصر الدول الحديثة*


أستاذ معتز فيه نفس اللينك اللى حضرتك كاتبه
لو نزلت تحت شويه عند معبد الكرنك هاتلاقي مكتووووب إن الاسم المصري القديم لمعبد الكرنك أبت ريست
ودا نفس المنتدى اللى إحنا جايبين منه المعلومات
http://abdo4english.ahlamontada.net/.../topic-t13.htm

والله في نفس الصفحه

مكتووووووووووووب في جزيئه معابد الكرنك

----------


## e_elassas

ماهو ده نفس الرابط اللى احنا جايبين منه يااستاذ معتز 

وكاتب تحت المعلومات اللى احنا جبناها لحضرتك يبقى احنا مالناش ذنب ولا ايه

----------


## طائر الشرق

اوباااااااااااااا


وقعوا فى بعض :: 

فريق اليكشاوية استعدواااااااااااااااااااااااا






















للاعدام  رميا بالفيران ::

----------


## hanoaa

إحنا كسبنا المعلومة الصح
و حضرتك تلغى الجزء ده من السؤال
و تدينا كلنا 5 درجات
شوفت سهلة اوى

----------


## طائر الشرق

انا هاجاوب يا استاذ معتز

*ابت - سوت

صح؟؟؟
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *راجع طيب معايا تاني يا حكيم* 
> *انا متاكد من صحة الاسم*
> *هناك فرق شاسع في ترجمة الاسمين رغم انتشار الاسم الخطا علي النت*
> *اعمل ايه دلوقتي*


أستاذ معتز لو ثبت خطأنا يبقي أنا عندى فكره
أحنا ناخد دراجتنا زى ما هى عادى وقلب مصر تاخد 5 درجات زياده
لأن الغلط مش غلطنا 
دا في نفس الصفحه الكاتب كتب إجابة حضرتك وإجابتنا

----------


## طائر الشرق

> إحنا كسبنا المعلومة الصح
> و حضرتك تلغى الجزء ده من السؤال
> و تدينا كلنا 5 درجات
> شوفت سهلة اوى


 انا مش موافق

انتو كدا بتبخسوا حقى

يعنى اجاوب صح وانتوا تيجوا تاخدوها على الجاهز**

----------


## thereallove

لا حلقه لابسه عمه الاخفا يا ساره  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اوباااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> وقعوا فى بعض
> 
> فريق اليكشاوية استعدواااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مش نقط اللى توقعنا في بعض يا هيثم
إحنا أكبر من كده بكتييييييييييييييييييييييير

استعد إنت  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذ معتز لو ثبت خطأنا يبقي أنا عندى فكره
> أحنا ناخد دراجتنا زى ما هى عادى وقلب مصر تاخد 5 درجات زياده
> لأن الغلط مش غلطنا 
> دا في نفس الصفحه الكاتب كتب إجابة حضرتك وإجابتنا


*المشكلة يا ايمان انه كتب الاسم صح في الجزئية اللي انا كاتبها و بعد كده لخبط*
*عموما هاشوف راي حكيم و هيوصل لايه*
*بس الاسم الصح هو " ابت - سوت اي "
*

----------


## e_elassas

وانا رأيى من راى ايمان استاذ معتز 

حرام ناخد صفر يبقى الترتيب يمشى عادى وام يوسف تبقى استثناء

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> حبيبتى والله بهزررر اقسم بالله بهزررررر احنا فعلا بنقضى وقت ممتع اوى مع بعض والله 
> 
> انا كل اللى اقصده انك بتعرفى تردى وبعدينا وبتهزرى بنفس الدقيقه واحنا بيطلب مننا ننتظر 60 دقيقه 
> 
> دى كل الحكايه انما نفوذ دى والله ماقصدى منها اى حاجه كانت مجرد هزار والله 
> 
> وعلى العموم حقك عليا و الله مااقصد اى حاجه 
> ...



لمسة أنا قولتلك والله أني مش زعلانة
وصدقيني انتي شخص جميل وطيب
ولا يمكن ازعل منك أبدا
أنا بس اتضايقت من نفسي 
وأنا فعلا مكونتش أعرف الخاصية دي
ولو كنت أعرفها مكونتش استعملتها أبدا
ويارب دايما الأخوة تربط ما بينا والود الجميل والمحبة
ومكانش في أي داعي لأسفك أبدا
أنا اللي مفروض أتأسف لكم جميعا
لأني وبدون قصد أو علم استعملت حاجة مش من حقي

كل سنة وانتي طيبة 
وكل الموجودين معانا بطيبة وحب وسلام
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الله ..
انا موافقة اخذ صفر 
رقم جميييييل ماله الصفر انتوا مستقلين بيه 
استاذ معتز لو سمحت 
انا لن اتنازل عن حقي في الصفر 
 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> لمسة أنا قولتلك والله أني مش زعلانة
> وصدقيني انتي شخص جميل وطيب
> ولا يمكن ازعل منك أبدا
> أنا بس اتضايقت من نفسي 
> وأنا فعلا مكونتش أعرف الخاصية دي
> ولو كنت أعرفها مكونتش استعملتها أبدا
> ويارب دايما الأخوة تربط ما بينا والود الجميل والمحبة
> ومكانش في أي داعي لأسفك أبدا
> أنا اللي مفروض أتأسف لكم جميعا
> ...


 
وأنا اللى دماغى لفت بتعمليها إزاى
وأفتح اكسبللور وفايرفوكس وصفحتين فايرفوكس وجهازين باسمى  :: 
دا العلم نور يا جدعان

أم يوسف وربنا إنتى عسل مهما تعملى
دا إنتى كنتى بتموتينا من كتر الضحك والله
ربنا ما يحرمنا منك
 :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *المشكلة يا ايمان انه كتب الاسم صح في الجزئية اللي انا كاتبها و بعد كده لخبط*
> *عموما هاشوف راي حكيم و هيوصل لايه*
> *بس الاسم الصح هو " ابت - سوت اي "
> *


*
إبن طيبة

قلب مصر هيا اللى حلت صح وعشان كده لازم يبقى ليها أولوية النقاط
ومحدش يتساوى معاها يعنى هيا بس اللى تحصل على خمس نقاط

بعد كده يبقى فيه حاجة من اتنين
إما الكل ياخد صفر وده يبقى لصالحى طبعا
ولصالح قلب مصر لأنها هتقرب من المركزين التانى والتالت
أو الكل ييجى فى الترتيب بعد قلب مصر
يعنى لمسة تبقى التانى وإيمان تبقى التالت والعساس تبقى الرابع وحكيم يبقى الخامس
يعنى كلنا ننزل نقطة واللى حلوا بعد كده مش هتفرق معاهم نقطة فى جميع الأحوال
وهنا يبقى الرأى لقلب مصر طالما جاوبت الإجابة الصحيحة اللى أقرها ابن طيبة


أما رأيي الخاص اللى مفيهوش ظلم لأى حد

هو إن قلب مصر تبقى مركز أول خمس نقاط
وكل اللى بعدها ياخدوا نص الدرجة لأنهم جاوبوا نص الإجابة
يعنى لمسة درجتين ونص
أخت ظابط درجتين
العساس درجة ونص
حكيم درجة
واللى بعد كده مش هتفرق معاهم لأنهم خارج المنافسة تقريبا 
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الله ..
> انا موافقة اخذ صفر 
> رقم جميييييل ماله الصفر انتوا مستقلين بيه 
> استاذ معتز لو سمحت 
> انا لن اتنازل عن حقي في الصفر


إديها يا أستاذ معتز عشر أصفار مش خساره فيها  :: 
يا نحسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

والله أنا قلت رأيي الأفضل للجميع
وخصوصا لقلب مصر
لأن الذنب مش ذنبنا إننا جاوبنا غلط
دى غلطه ناس المفروض تكون مواضيعهم صحيحه 100% 

لأنه في نفس الموضوع كتب إلإجابه الصحيحه والغلط
واللى أكد لنا اجابتنا إنه كاتبه في جزئية معبد الكرنك


وبدل ما ناخد انصاص 
يبقي ناخد الدرجات بتاعنا عادى وقلب مصر تزيد خمس درجات زياده لإجابتها

وزى ما تشوفوا بقا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بيب بيب صفررررررررر
بيب بيب بيب صفررررررررررررررررر
بتحبوا مين صفررررررررررر 
و حبيبكم مين الصفررررررررررررر  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> والله أنا قلت رأيي الأفضل للجميع
> وخصوصا لقلب مصر
> لأن الذنب مش ذنبنا إننا جاوبنا غلط
> دى غلطه ناس المفروض تكون مواضيعهم صحيحه 100% 
> 
> لأنه في نفس الموضوع كتب إلإجابه الصحيحه والغلط
> واللى أكد لنا اجابتنا إنه كاتبه في جزئية معبد الكرنك


فكرتيني بنفسي كنت لما معرفش احل حاجة اقول الكتاب فيه غلط 
وافضل اقول موجهين مين اللي حاطين الكتب ذول كفتجية  :: 

يا كفتجية ايه يا لاللي 
عاوزين شوية ايه يا لاللي
حاجة مــ اللي هية 
ايه يا لاللي 
حبة آمان على عيني على ليلي على تراللي  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> والله أنا قلت رأيي الأفضل للجميع
> وخصوصا لقلب مصر
> لأن الذنب مش ذنبنا إننا جاوبنا غلط
> دى غلطه ناس المفروض تكون مواضيعهم صحيحه 100% 
> 
> لأنه في نفس الموضوع كتب إلإجابه الصحيحه والغلط
> واللى أكد لنا اجابتنا إنه كاتبه في جزئية معبد الكرنك


ههههههههههههههههه
رأيك ده الأفضل ليكى يا إيمان مش للجميع

----------


## قلب مصر

> وأنا اللى دماغى لفت بتعمليها إزاى
> وأفتح اكسبللور وفايرفوكس وصفحتين فايرفوكس وجهازين باسمى 
> دا العلم نور يا جدعان
> 
> أم يوسف وربنا إنتى عسل مهما تعملى
> دا إنتى كنتى بتموتينا من كتر الضحك والله
> ربنا ما يحرمنا منك


هو انتو كان في حاجة محوقة فيكم  :: 
دا حتى لما كنت بجاوب اكتر من إجابة في نفس الدقيقة مكانش نافع معاكم
أقول فيكم ايه هههههههههههههههههههههه

اضحكي اضحكي يا إيمان ما هو والله الحكاية بجد تضحك  :: 
وخصوصا  أنا احنا كمان في المنتدى عمرنا ما حصل واضطرينا نعمل مشاركات في نفس الدقيقة علشان نكتشف الموضوع دا  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> فكرتيني بنفسي كنت لما معرفش احل حاجة اقول الكتاب فيه غلط 
> وافضل اقول موجهين مين اللي حاطين الكتب ذول كفتجية 
> 
> يا كفتجية ايه يا لاللي 
> عاوزين شوية ايه يا لاللي
> حاجة مــ اللي هية 
> ايه يا لاللي 
> حبة آمان على عيني على ليلي على تراللي


يابنتى إنتى لو متابعه
هاتلاقي إن كلامى صح
وأستاذ معتز شاف إن  في نفس الصفحه الكاتب كاتب إجابتنا مره والإجابه الصحيحه مره
يبقى نعمل إيييييييييييييه
وكاتب إجابتنا في جزئيه معبد الكرنك وإجابتنا في جزئيه مدينه الأقصر
طب لو إنتى مكانى تصدقي إنهى جزئيه
أنا من رأيي إن الإجابه الصحيحه  أبت لوق ريستاكشي  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ههههههههههههههههه
> رأيك ده الأفضل ليكى يا إيمان مش للجميع


نسيت أكتب للمعظم يا استاذ حكيم 
صحيح مش الأفضل ليك بس الأكيد إنه مناسب جدااا لقلب مصر لأتها هاتزيد لواحدها 5 نقط
وإحنا هانحافظ على حقنا 
لأن ظلم إننا ناخد صفر

المناسب أكتر لينا إحنا إن قلب مصر تاخد 5 نقط والباقي ينقص نقطه
ودا في مصلحتى أنا ولمسه وإبمان علشان قلب مصر ماتقربش مننا أوى


بسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ولأول مره استفيد من تخصصى  :: 

احمدك ياااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا جماعة مش كده صلوا عالنبي 

طب بص يا استاذ معتز بس الكلام ده سر بيني و بينك 

قلب مصر تاخد خمسة بالعربي 
والباقي ياخد صفر بالإنجليزي 
محدش هيقدر يفرق بينهم اي نعم واحدة منهم راسها وارمة شوية 
بس الناس هنا نظرهم على أدهم يعني محدش هايدقق
يلا اعمل خير وارميه البحر  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> نسيت أكتب للمعظم يا استاذ حكيم 
> صحيح مش الأفضل ليك بس الأكيد إنه مناسب جدااا لقلب مصر لأتها هاتزيد لواحدها 5 نقط
> وإحنا هانحافظ على حقنا 
> لأن ظلم إننا ناخد صفر
> 
> المناسب أكتر لينا إحنا إن قلب مصر تاخد 5 نقط والباقي ينقص نقطه
> ودا في مصلحتى أنا ولمسه وإبمان علشان قلب مصر ماتقربش مننا أوى
> 
> 
> بسسسسسسسسسس


ههههههههههههههههههه :36 13 4: 

اعتبر دا تهديد رسمي نظمي حلمي فهمي :36 1 15: 

خوفتوني بصحيح  :15 4 128:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يا جماعة مش كده صلوا عالنبي 
> 
> طب بص يا استاذ معتز بس الكلام ده سر بيني و بينك 
> 
> قلب مصر تاخد خمسة بالعربي 
> والباقي ياخد صفر بالإنجليزي 
> محدش هيقدر يفرق بينهم اي نعم واحدة منهم راسها وارمة شوية 
> بس الناس هنا نظرهم على أدهم يعني محدش هايدقق
> يلا اعمل خير وارميه البحر


نظرهم على أدهم إزاى يعنى
يطلع مين أدهم دا
إوعى يكون ادهم الشرقاوى  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بص بقى يا استاذ معتز 
بالنسبة لي 
انا عاوزة 3 اصفار محطوطين بالورب جوة المربع بحيث يقسموه سمبوكستين 
اصل انا اعز السمبوكسات اوي  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اعتبر دا تهديد رسمي نظمي حلمي فهمي
> 
> خوفتوني بصحيح


لا طبعاااااااااا يا أم يوسف
أنا قلت اللى في مصلحتك ومصلحتنا 
أ/حكيم قال إنه في مصلحتى أنا بس
فابقوله أنهى رأى في مصلحتى أنا
بسسسسسسسسس

عموما زى ما النتيجه تكون المهم مااأخدش صفر

صفر لاااااااااااااااااااا
حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> نظرهم على أدهم إزاى يعنى
> يطلع مين أدهم دا
> إوعى يكون ادهم الشرقاوى


هوا يا بدرانة  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لا طبعاااااااااا يا أم يوسف
> أنا قلت اللى في مصلحتك ومصلحتنا 
> أ/حكيم قال إنه في مصلحتى أنا بس
> فابقوله أنهى رأى في مصلحتى أنا
> بسسسسسسسسس
> 
> عموما زى ما النتيجه تكون المهم مااأخدش صفر
> 
> صفر لاااااااااااااااااااا
> ...


صفر آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
حلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال 
مش عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أم يوسف
رأيك إييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا سلاااااااااام 
احلى حاجة في الدنيا رحة البال..أي والله 

يعني انا مثلا مركز سادس 
يقدر حد يهوب نواحيه ؟؟ محدددددددش يقددددددر 
ده انا كنت اطخه  ::

----------


## لمسه

بجد يااستاذ معتز حرام والله 

انا عند راى ايمان وبكده نرضى جميع الاطراف 

ام يوسف تاخد الخمس نقط استثناء وانا كمان اخد حقى وايمان وكل واحد 

حضرتك متعرفش بنبقو عاملين ازاى قدام الجهاز 
وادينا استفدنا معلومه جميله من حضرتك واد ايه المسابقه دى قيمه بجد والله 


فحراااااااااااااااااام

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> بجد يااستاذ معتز حرام والله 
> 
> انا عند راى ايمان وبكده نرضى جميع الاطراف 
> 
> ام يوسف تاخد الخمس نقط استثناء وانا كمان اخد حقى وايمان وكل واحد 
> 
> حضرتك متعرفش بنبقو عاملين ازاى قدام الجهاز 
> وادينا استفدنا معلومه جميله من حضرتك واد ايه المسابقه دى قيمه بجد والله 
> 
> ...


حلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ايه دا هو في ايه بالظبط

بجد ما ينفعش كدا


انا ملاحظ انى مش فى التصنيف خالص




اللى يشوفكم كدا يقول ما جاوبتش ولا سؤال

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هاستاذنكم اوصل لكم معلومة بسيطة*
*ينفع نور علي المنيا انها منيا القمح*
*دي بالظبط كانت الاجابة* 
*المفروض ان المعبد اسمه معبد المنيا* 
*الاجابة كانت معبد منيا القمح*
*و للتقريب اكتر* 
*الاجابة كانت معبد الكرنك* 
*و اللي جاوب قال معبد الاقصر*
*هينفع نحسبها صح*

*هاستاذنكم هاخد براي حكيم التاني كحل وسط* 
*مع اني شايف انه مش عادل لكن هنيالك يا فاعل الخير*
**

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تمام يا أستاذ معتز

تمام أوى
 :36 7 7:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقتين 22-23*

**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> تمام يا أستاذ معتز
> 
> تمام أوى


*ماشي يا كابتن ايمان*
*ما اتعدلنا و اللي كان كان*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*دا النهارده هاتبقي ملحمه*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هو النهاردة اخر حلقتين ؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

للآسف
 :36 1 4:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الرابعة و العشرون*

*اذا كتب لك ان تقف امام اي اثر من الاثار المصرية ....لاحظ انك ترفع راسك الي اقصى ما يمكن .. او اقصى ما تسمح به الوقفة 
عبثا تحاول ادراكه حتي النهاية ... ارتفاع لا يماثله ارتفاع في اي بناء اخر - حتى ناطحات السحاب - ... لكن هذا الارتفاع لا يشعرك بالضالة ... الحجر الذي تحول هنا الي مقرنص و الي زوايا و الي نقوش و الي خطوط ... لا يسحق الانسان
انما يسمو به ... ارتفاع لا يجعلك تدرك ضالتك في مواجهة المصير ... انما يتناول روحك و يخف بها الي اعلي ... و هذه سمة من سمات العمارة المصرية ... فرعونية كانت او قبطية او اسلامية ...الحجر يحنو علي الانسان و لا يدهسه بفخامة مبالغ فيها
انك عندما تتامل هذه الاثار العملاقة ... اقول تتامل لا تطالع او تشاهد او تري او حتي تبصر ... عندما تتامل هذه الاثار العملاقة فانك ستجد انعكاسا لحالة ابداعية خاصة تتفجر في الشعب المصري
الذي يفوق كمونه ما يمكن ان يبدو علي السطح منه ... فلا يفهمه الاغراب و لا الاقارب
لا تنفقوا وقتهم في " التفرج " علي اثار بلدكم و انما ارحلوا في الزمان و اسالوا انفسكم عمن بجوار هذه الاثار و من عبرها ؟ 
يوم افتتاح الاثر من حضر و من شهد ... اجهد مخيلتك حتى تري الجمع فتصبح واحدا منهم و قتها ستعلم علم اليقين ما لهذا الاثر من جلال* 
*اعتذر عن المقدمة الطويلة*
*اثرنا اليوم مصحف متوسط الحجم تخلو صفحاته من المستطيلات الزخرفية ما عدا فراغ السور في الصفحة الاستهلالية التي تسبق سورة الفاتحة 
المصحف كله مكتوب بماء الذهب بالخط الثلث ... انه من المصاحف النادرة التي كتبت كلها بماء الذهب ... مضبوط الشكل الكامل ... كتب في 764 ه
و بالرلاغم من ذلك تبدو صفحاته بسيطه رقيقة تجبر الناظر علي طول التامل و التمعن 
لقد انفرد السلطان الذي امر بكتابة هذا المصحف بين سلاطين المماليك بطول مده حكمه فقد استقر علي عرش مصر اربعين سنة كاملة .. خلع مرتين ثم عاد و استقر 
طرد اخر فلول الصليبيين من عكا و نقل باب كنيستهم ليضعه في واجهة مسجده الباقي حتي الان بالنحاسين بالقاهرة القديمة و خلال فترة حكمه شهدت البلاد نهضة عمرانية كبرى و لقد اقام العديد و العديد من المنشات 
حتى وصلت اثاره الي بلاد الشام 
لكن معظمها اندثر او وصل الينا ناقصا او مشوها تاكلت الجدران و ردمت الخلجان و القصور التي عمرها و الايوان الذي كان فيه تخت ملكه ...شيء واحد فقط وصل الينا من عصره سليما كان لم يكتمل الا البارحة ... شيء واحد ظل زاهيا حتي الان ... فكان يدا لم تمسه عبر هذه القرون كلها حقا " انا نحن نزلنا الذكر و انا له لحافظون "
لقد بقي المصحف الشريف ... بقى اثرنا اليوم*


*تري ما اسم اثرنا اليوم ؟
**
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هو النهاردة اخر حلقتين ؟؟


*النهاردة حلقة واحدة يا سارة*
*مش معقولة هتكون هنا ملحمة و في ساكن في حي السيدة ملحمة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> للآسف


*امسحي دموعك يا امال*

----------


## لمسه

:36 1 4: 

ظلمتوووونى بجد  :36 1 4:

----------


## لمسه

> [CENTER]*الحلقة الرابعة و العشرون*
> 
> *اذا كتب لك ان تقف امام اي اثر من الاثار المصرية ....لاحظ انك ترفع راسك الي اقصى ما يمكن .. او اقصى ما تسمح به الوقفة 
> عبثا تحاول ادراكه حتي النهاية ... ارتفاع لا يماثله ارتفاع في اي بناء اخر - حتى ناطحات السحاب - ... لكن هذا الارتفاع لا يشعرك بالضالة ... الحجر الذي تحول هنا الي مقرنص و الي زوايا و الي نقوش و الي خطوط ... لا يسحق الانسان
> انما يسمو به ... ارتفاع لا يجعلك تدرك ضالتك في مواجهة المصير ... انما يتناول روحك و يخف بها الي اعلي ... و هذه سمة من سمات العمارة المصرية ... فرعونية كانت او قبطية او اسلامية ...الحجر يحنو علي الانسان و لا يدهسه بفخامة مبالغ فيها
> انك عندما تتامل هذه الاثار العملاقة ... اقول تتامل لا تطالع او تشاهد او تري او حتي تبصر ... عندما تتامل هذه الاثار العملاقة فانك ستجد انعكاسا لحالة ابداعية خاصة تتفجر في الشعب المصري
> الذي يفوق كمونه ما يمكن ان يبدو علي السطح منه ... فلا يفهمه الاغراب و لا الاقارب
> لا تنفقوا وقتهم في " التفرج " علي اثار بلدكم و انما ارحلوا في الزمان و اسالوا انفسكم عمن بجوار هذه الاثار و من عبرها ؟ 
> يوم افتتاح الاثر من حضر و من شهد ... اجهد مخيلتك حتى تري الجمع فتصبح واحدا منهم و قتها ستعلم علم اليقين ما لهذا الاثر من جلال* 
> ...




 *الله عليك يااستاذ معتز بجد

اد ايه المقدمه روووووعه بجد حسيت وانا بقرأها انى اد كدهو من روعتها بجد تسلم ايدك يااستاذنا وتسلم لنا 
وزى ماقلت لك قبل سابق ان المسابقه دى بجد دسمه جدا بمعلوماتها وقيمه جدا جدا 

مره تانيه مافيش اجمل من كلمة الله عليك بجد 

***

----------


## طائر الشرق

*اخيرا هانخلص من فرقة العكشاوية الرغايين الزنانين اكلاين الودان 

بتوع الفيران
*

----------


## لمسه

الله يسمحك بسسسسسسسسس

----------


## لمسه

> *الحلقة الرابعة و العشرون*
> 
> *اذا كتب لك ان تقف امام اي اثر من الاثار المصرية ....لاحظ انك ترفع راسك الي اقصى ما يمكن .. او اقصى ما تسمح به الوقفة 
> عبثا تحاول ادراكه حتي النهاية ... ارتفاع لا يماثله ارتفاع في اي بناء اخر - حتى ناطحات السحاب - ... لكن هذا الارتفاع لا يشعرك بالضالة ... الحجر الذي تحول هنا الي مقرنص و الي زوايا و الي نقوش و الي خطوط ... لا يسحق الانسان
> انما يسمو به ... ارتفاع لا يجعلك تدرك ضالتك في مواجهة المصير ... انما يتناول روحك و يخف بها الي اعلي ... و هذه سمة من سمات العمارة المصرية ... فرعونية كانت او قبطية او اسلامية ...الحجر يحنو علي الانسان و لا يدهسه بفخامة مبالغ فيها
> انك عندما تتامل هذه الاثار العملاقة ... اقول تتامل لا تطالع او تشاهد او تري او حتي تبصر ... عندما تتامل هذه الاثار العملاقة فانك ستجد انعكاسا لحالة ابداعية خاصة تتفجر في الشعب المصري
> الذي يفوق كمونه ما يمكن ان يبدو علي السطح منه ... فلا يفهمه الاغراب و لا الاقارب
> لا تنفقوا وقتهم في " التفرج " علي اثار بلدكم و انما ارحلوا في الزمان و اسالوا انفسكم عمن بجوار هذه الاثار و من عبرها ؟ 
> يوم افتتاح الاثر من حضر و من شهد ... اجهد مخيلتك حتى تري الجمع فتصبح واحدا منهم و قتها ستعلم علم اليقين ما لهذا الاثر من جلال* 
> ...


*.......................................................*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

معلش يا لموووووووووووووووس

ربنا معاكى النهارده

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يا لمسه
تكسبي الخمسه كاملين النهارده

----------


## قلب مصر

> أم يوسف
> رأيك إييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟


إيمان أننا أسفة على التأخير في الرد عليكي
النت فاصل عندي ولسه راجع من عشر دقايق بالظبط
اعتقد أن أستاذ معتز حل الموضوه خلاص وبشكل محايد
ووالله بالنسبة لي الموضوع مش حيفرق 
أهم حاجة أن محدش يكون زعلان أو متضرر

الحق بقى أجهز للملحمة بتاعتي
اللي باظت ببوظان النت النهاردة 
يااااااااااااااااااارب الحق

----------


## قلب مصر

> *هاستاذنكم اوصل لكم معلومة بسيطة*
> *ينفع نور علي المنيا انها منيا القمح*
> *دي بالظبط كانت الاجابة* 
> *المفروض ان المعبد اسمه معبد المنيا* 
> *الاجابة كانت معبد منيا القمح*
> *و للتقريب اكتر* 
> *الاجابة كانت معبد الكرنك* 
> *و اللي جاوب قال معبد الاقصر*
> *هينفع نحسبها صح*
> ...


بشكرك يا ابن طيبة والله أهم حاجة أن المجموعة كلها تكون مبسوطة وراضية
وبالنسبة لي بكون سعيدة بتواجدي معاكم بغض النظر عن النتيجة
ربنا يكرمك ويسعدك
 :f:

----------


## لمسه

> معلش يا لموووووووووووووووس
> 
> ربنا معاكى النهارده




اه ياايمى معانا كلنا

----------


## قلب مصر

> *النهاردة حلقة واحدة يا سارة*
> *مش معقولة هتكون هنا ملحمة و في ساكن في حي السيدة ملحمة*



والله يا ابن طيبة انت فيك الخير
أنا كنت حبعتلك النهاردة استسمحك ان المسابقة تبقى حلقة واحدة وبكرة حلقة 
علشان في المسابقة التانية حتنزل 3 حلقات 
بس النت عملها وصحيت لقيته فاصل
ولسه راجع للأسف
فبشكرك على أنك من نفسك تفهمت الموقف ربنا يكرمك يارب
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## لمسه

> يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يا لمسه
> تكسبي الخمسه كاملين النهارده


لاء لاء يااااااارب انتى ياااااارب 

وانتى عارفه  انتى وانا وااااحد

اموااااه ايمى

----------


## لمسه

منوره حبيبتى قلب  :f: مصر :f:  والله

 :f:

----------


## e_elassas

> بشكرك يا ابن طيبة والله أهم حاجة أن المجموعة كلها تكون مبسوطة وراضية
> وبالنسبة لي بكون سعيدة بتواجدي معاكم بغض النظر عن النتيجة
> ربنا يكرمك ويسعدك


طبعاااااا مبسوطين ياام يوسف كفاية انك معانا ومنورانا 

اللى كسبناه من المسابقات كلها الصحبة واللمة الجميلة والوقت الممتع والمفيد اللىى قضيناه

وجزيل الشكر لاستاذ معتز عالمعلومات الرائعه عن تاريخنا واثارنا  :f: 

وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين ويارب دايما متجمعين  :f:

----------


## لمسه

الله ياايمى كلمتين فى الصميييييييييييم برافو

----------


## لمسه

اللهم انى اشكو اليك ضعف قوتى و قلة حيلتى و هوانى على الناس انت رب المستضعفين و انت ربى الى من تكلنى؟ الى بعيد يتجهمنى ؟ ام الى عدو ملكته امرى؟! ان لم يكن بك على غضب فلا ابالى اعوذ بنور وجهك الذى اضاءت له الظلمات و صلح عليه امر الدنيا و الاخرة من ان تنزل بى غضبك او يحل على سخطك لك العتبى حتى ترضى و لا حول ولا قوة الا بك

----------


## hanoaa

حد يقولى ساعة المنتدى كام دلوقت

----------


## قلب مصر

> منوره حبيبتى قلب مصر والله


النور نورك يا لمسة ونور كل المجموعة الجميلة  ربنا يكرمك يا حبيبتي ويجمعنا دايما في الخير
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مصحف السلطان الناصر محمد بن قلاوون

----------


## لمسه

مصحف السلطان محمد بن قلاوون


 مصحف السلطان الناصر محمد بن قلاون

----------


## e_elassas

مصحف السلطان الناصر محمد ابن قلاوون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مصحف السلطان محمد بن قلاوون

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مصحف السلطان الناصر محمد بن قلاووون

----------


## قلب مصر

مصحف السلطان قلاووون

----------


## hanoaa

مصحف السلطان محمد بن قلاوون

----------


## لمسه

ايمى ياايمىىىىىىىىىىى 

مبرووووووووووك ياقلبىىىىى

----------


## hanoaa

هههههههههههههههه
يوم ماباجاوب الساعه 11 المنتدى كله بيجاوب معايا

----------


## hanoaa

مسابقة قلب مصر الساعه كام

----------


## e_elassas

مبرووووووووووووووووك ياايموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووس
أحبك أحبك أحبك

مصر هتدخل كأس العالم يا جدعاااااااااان  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

دا بكرة المسابقة حتبقى مطحنة هههههههههههههههه

ياكشي اكسب يارب بكرة الحمس نقط ههههههههههههههه

هما مش حيفرقوا بس اهو برضه اكسب وخلاص ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

> مسابقة قلب مصر الساعه كام


هنوءة النهاردة في 3 حلقات

من أول الساعة 11 ونصف 
وبعدين الساعة 12

وبعدين الساعة 12ونصف

يالا استعدي 

للمجزرة هههههههه قصدي الملحمة

----------


## hanoaa

بلاش سيرة الكورة
حد يقولى ساكن فى حى السيده الساعه كام علشان عايزة اقوم

----------


## hanoaa

أوك يا ام يوسف

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الله يبارك فيكى يا إليسا

مفيش أغنيه بالمناسبه السعيده دى 

بصي غنى أغنيه كنا في أواخر رمضان اللى إحنا فيه  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الله يبارك فيكى يا إليسا
> 
> مفيش أغنيه بالمناسبه السعيده دى 
> 
> بصي غنى أغنيه كنا في أواخر رمضان اللى إحنا فيه


والناس قبل العيد يجروا و يستكحكوا  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

*هو مين كسب فى الاخر يعنى


عاوزين نعرف عشان فريق الحكشاوية يهريه ضرب
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *هو مين كسب فى الاخر يعنى
> 
> 
> عاوزين نعرف عشان فريق الحكشاوية يهريه ضرب
> *


على فكرة 
انت بتغلط في إسم العصابة 
و ده مش كويس على مستقبلك  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

*غلبانة والله يا بنتى


تسمعى عن البدرى بدار


































انا بقى اللى قتلت ابو دبيكى

خافى على نفسك يا شاطرة احسنلك انا لسه جايب مسدس 




















مية***

----------


## اليمامة

الأستاذ العزيز معتز :f: 
للأسف انهاردة آخر يوم..
برغم انى ماشاركتش بشكل مرضى للإنشغال فى أعمال تانية فى المنتدى زى ما حضرتك عارف..
ولكنى كنت متابعة توصيفات حضرتك الرائعة
عملت صياغة للتاريخ برؤية حية جداً بالذات فى الحلقات الأخيرة..ماكنتش كتابة عادية بقدر ما كانت عين متأملة للأثر وروح مفتونة بتاريخ مصر.
ياريت يا أستاذ معتز لو تقدم السى فى بتاعتك فى أحسن شركة سياحية فى مصر هتكون واجهة مشرفة جدًا لمصر..
بانوراما تاريخية كنا بننتقل ليها وكأن حضرتك معاك بساط الريح..فى غمضة عين تنقلنا لأى عصر من العصور بانغماس مثير..
اسمحلى انهاردة أشارك ومحاولة الإمساك بشوية ألفة وأخوة من الجو الجميل دا اللى هانفتقدوا..
وباقول أهو لليكشاوية بأعلى صوت..أنا جاية خدولكوا ساتر..ههههههههه
الأعمال بخواتيمها..
وأما نشوف..ربنا يستر عليا... ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> والناس قبل العيد يجروا و يستكحكوا


والدنيا يا قلبي من يوميها علمتناااااااااا
إن بعد رمضان بييجى العيد قواااااااااااااااااام  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> على فكرة 
> انت بتغلط في إسم العصابة 
> و ده مش كويس على مستقبلك


مستقبله
هأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأو  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> وباقول أهو لليكشاوية بأعلى صوت..أنا جاية خدولكوا ساتر..ههههههههه
> الأعمال بخواتيمها..
> وأما نشوف..ربنا يستر عليا...



*نادوووووووووووووووووووووووووو
الملحمه الأخيره
إدعيلنا يا نادو
وواخدين ساتر عالآخرررررررررررررررررررر
إعملى اللى إنتى عايزاه
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ العزيز معتز
> للأسف انهاردة آخر يوم..
> برغم انى ماشاركتش بشكل مرضى للإنشغال فى أعمال تانية فى المنتدى زى ما حضرتك عارف..
> ولكنى كنت متابعة توصيفات حضرتك الرائعة
> عملت صياغة للتاريخ برؤية حية جداً بالذات فى الحلقات الأخيرة..ماكنتش كتابة عادية بقدر ما كانت عين متأملة للأثر وروح مفتونة بتاريخ مصر.
> ياريت يا أستاذ معتز لو تقدم السى فى بتاعتك فى أحسن شركة سياحية فى مصر هتكون واجهة مشرفة جدًا لمصر..
> بانوراما تاريخية كنا بننتقل ليها وكأن حضرتك معاك بساط الريح..فى غمضة عين تنقلنا لأى عصر من العصور بانغماس مثير..
> اسمحلى انهاردة أشارك ومحاولة الإمساك بشوية ألفة وأخوة من الجو الجميل دا اللى هانفتقدوا..
> وباقول أهو لليكشاوية بأعلى صوت..أنا جاية خدولكوا ساتر..ههههههههه
> ...


*الف شكر يا ندي علي كلماتك الطيبة دي*
*تسلمي من كل مكروه*
*و اديني باشتغل في شركة سياحة*
*ما حدش بيسمع الكلام ده الا الاجانب بس*
**

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*إبن طيبة

مش عارف أقولك إيه

بشكرك جداً

وبعد المسابقة هشكرك تانى

كل سنة وانت طيب

النهاردة المسابقة هتبقى

عجججججججججججوة

ومساء مهلبية الكحححححححححححححك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الاخيرة*

* كل سنة و انتوا طيبين و بالف خير و سعادة*
*و باذن الله السنة الجاية في نفس الشهر الفضيل نكون متجمعين*
*في الجو الاسري الجميل ده و نكون بنفس تجمعنا ده و اكتر كمان*
*و يكون كل منا حقق اللي نفسه فيه*
*و تكون علاقتنا بربنا سبحانه و تعالي اقوي و امتن باذن الله*
*تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الاعمال*

**

*
الذي يزور القاهرة القديمة ويمر
بمنطقة الداودية بشارع محمد علي ، سيشد بصره مسجد مبني كله بالحجر الأحمر
كما هي العادة في المباني التركية بمصر، هذا المسجد قد أنشأه أحد مماليك زوجة السلطان مراد الثالث العثماني ووالدة السلطان محمد الثالث.* 
*لهذه الملكة أو السلطانة التركية قصة يرويها التاريخ.* 
*كانت في الأصل جارية من بنات البندقية، أسرها القراصنة ثم باعوها إلى رجال السلطان مراد الثالث، وما لبثت أن انتقلت إلى حريم السلطان، ورغم أنها لم تكن بارزة الجمال، فقد تميّزت بالمرح
والجاذبية مما أدى إلى سرعة تعلق مراد بها، ولم يمض عام على دخولها
الحريم، حتى أنجبت له ولدا أطلق عليه أبوه اسم محمد فاتح القسطنطينية، وإذ حظيت هي بلقب السلطانة دون بقية الجواري والحريم، فقد أصبحت هي الشخصية الثالثة في القصر السلطاني بعد السلطانة الوالدة نوربانو اليهودية وأخته "أسما سلطان"، وسرعان ما سرت الشائعات في القـصـر بأن السلطان مولع بقضاء الساعات في محادثتها ومناقشة شئون
الدولة معها. 
**اثرنا اليوم هو مبنى على مثال المساجد العثمانية، وهو - كمسجد سليمان باشا بالقلعة- يتكون من صحن مكشوف تحيط به أربعة أروقة تغطيها قباب محمولة على عقود ترتكز على أعمدة رخامية، وبالحائط الشرقية لهذا الصحن ثلاث أبواب، أهمها الأوسط منها، ثبت فوقه لوحة تذكارية كتب بها أن هذا الجامع أنشأته والدة السلطان محمد خان على يد إسماعيل أغا ناظر الوقف سنة 1019 هجرية.
وتؤدى هذه الأبواب الثلاثة إلى حيز مربع يبرز من جانبه الشرقى دخلة القبلة بصدرها المحراب وإلى جواره منبر رخامى، ويغطى هذا المربع قبة كبيرة فى الوسط تحيط بها قباب صغيرة محمولة على عقود حجرية ترتكز على ستة أعمدة من الجرانيت، ويحيط بدائر رقبة القبة الكبيرة شرفة لها درابزين من الخشب الخرط، وفتح بها شبابيك من الجص المفرغ المحلى بالزجاج الملون. وتقع دكة المبلغ فوق الباب الأوسط فى مواجهة المحراب، وهى محمولة على عمودين من الرخام ولها درابزين من الخشب الخرط.
وقد بنى المسجد مرتفعا عن مستوى الطريق، ووجهاته تسودها البساطة التامة، وأمام كل باب من أبوابه سلم دائرى ضخم، ومنارته على الطراز العثمانى وهى أسطوانية ولها دورة واحدة وتنتهى بمسلة مخروطية.*

*تري ما اسم اثرنا اليوم ؟**
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *إبن طيبة
> 
> مش عارف أقولك إيه
> 
> بشكرك جداً
> 
> وبعد المسابقة هشكرك تانى
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> ...


*انا اللي مش عارف اقولك ايه حكيم*
*علي تواجدك الجميل و سرعة بديهتك* 
*و ثقافتك العالية جدا جدا جدا*
*و ازجالك المرتجلة الرائعة*
*و مداخلاتك التي اشاعت النور في المسابقة*
*لك كل تقديري و احترامي*
*
*

----------


## لمسه

*منوره ياحبيبتى 

سبوها متمسكوهاااااااش*.. :: * وعن المسابقه متحوموهااااااش 

اصلها لسه متعرفكااااااش* .. :: 
*
احنا مقدرين وعارفين انك مشغوله جدا جد والحمدلله 

بس خلاص المسابقه خلصت خلاص روحى شوفى انتى بتعملى ايه متجيش تانى 
هيه طفشطهاااااا 
*ااااه ياوختشششششششى ادعيلنا احيات بوكى الغالى

*

ومتعمليش حاجه ياندى خافى على نفسك ياوختشى 

دى نصيحه من وليه وقت المغربيه ياحبيبتشششى 

يكشاااااااوى على طوووووول 
مش هاتقدر تفتح عنيك* .. ::

----------


## لمسه

الحلقة الاخيرة

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين و بالف خير و سعادة
و باذن الله السنة الجاية في نفس الشهر الفضيل نكون متجمعين
في الجو الاسري الجميل ده و نكون بنفس تجمعنا ده و اكتر كمان
و يكون كل منا حقق اللي نفسه فيه
و تكون علاقتنا بربنا سبحانه و تعالي اقوي و امتن باذن الله
تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الاعمال

استاذ معتز بعد اذن حضرتك  :36 2 5: 

هى ماتنفعش المسابقه دى على طول يعنى ممكن يومين بالاسبوع مثلا 

ويبقى الجوايز تقيمات بسس 

ايه رايك بجد  :36 2 5: 

 :36 15 33:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

استاذ معتز ..
حقيقي انا مش قادرة اوقف دموعي _اصل انا عيوطة بصراحة و دمعتي قريبة اوى_
هيوحشني رمضان و اللمة الحلوة و المسابقة الجميلة و المعلومات القيمة اللي حضرتك كنت بتورينا من خلالها صورة تانية للأثار على مرة العصور 
أد ايه حضرتك شخصية رائعة 
و ده لمسته من خلال رؤية مصر بعينيك ..
انا مش عارفة ازاي هنتحرم من الجو الجميل ده طول السنة 
بس ان شاء الله نرجع تاني متشوقين السنة الجاية 
كل سنة و حضرتك طيب 
و يا ريت متنساش تقولي رأيك في البسكوت  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *منوره ياحبيبتى 
> 
> سبوها متمسكوهاااااااش*..* وعن المسابقه متحوموهااااااش 
> 
> اصلها لسه متعرفكااااااش* ..
> *
> احنا مقدرين وعارفين انك مشغوله جدا جد والحمدلله 
> 
> بس خلاص المسابقه خلصت خلاص روحى شوفى انتى بتعملى ايه متجيش تانى 
> ...


ومالك كدا الكلام طالع من تحت سنانك
شايفة سنانك يا لمسة وانتى بتجزى عليها
ههههههههه
مساءك فل وياسمين ..وكحك وبيتيفور..
وانهاردة بقى مسك الختام
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
عايزنها ليلة حلوة
وأنا والله خارج المنافسة
موش شايفة درجاتى الملعلعة  :: 
بس خلاص عرفتكم
السنة الجاية هاكون عاملة حسابى فى خطة الإخلاء
وهارشكوا بالمايّة
منورةالدنيا قمر..
ويارب تفوزى..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> استاذ معتز ..
> حقيقي انا مش قادرة اوقف دموعي _اصل انا عيوطة بصراحة و دمعتي قريبة اوى_
> هيوحشني رمضان و اللمة الحلوة و المسابقة الجميلة و المعلومات القيمة اللي حضرتك كنت بتورينا من خلالها صورة تانية للأثار على مرة العصور 
> أد ايه حضرتك شخصية رائعة 
> و ده لمسته من خلال رؤية مصر بعينيك ..
> انا مش عارفة ازاي هنتحرم من الجو الجميل ده طول السنة 
> بس ان شاء الله نرجع تاني متشوقين السنة الجاية 
> كل سنة و حضرتك طيب 
> و يا ريت متنساش تقولي رأيك في البسكوت


يا لهووووى
اليكشاوى الكبير زعلان وطلع عيوط كمان
أومال اية بقى فوووووووووووووو..وبكلويظ بكلويظ وبيسو كمان
ههههههههههه
احنا مع بعض يا لالا على طول إن شاء الله
ونعمل مسابقات تانية..ايه المشكلة يعنى
عمر خيرت يجنن...تسلمى.. :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة 24*

**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الحلقة الاخيرة
> 
> كل سنة و انتوا طيبين و بالف خير و سعادة
> و باذن الله السنة الجاية في نفس الشهر الفضيل نكون متجمعين
> في الجو الاسري الجميل ده و نكون بنفس تجمعنا ده و اكتر كمان
> و يكون كل منا حقق اللي نفسه فيه
> و تكون علاقتنا بربنا سبحانه و تعالي اقوي و امتن باذن الله
> تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الاعمال
> 
> ...


*هاشوف يا لمسة*
*و باذن الله خير*
*و اكيد هابلغكم*
*كل سنة و انتم طيبين*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استاذ معتز ..
> حقيقي انا مش قادرة اوقف دموعي _اصل انا عيوطة بصراحة و دمعتي قريبة اوى_
> هيوحشني رمضان و اللمة الحلوة و المسابقة الجميلة و المعلومات القيمة اللي حضرتك كنت بتورينا من خلالها صورة تانية للأثار على مرة العصور 
> أد ايه حضرتك شخصية رائعة 
> و ده لمسته من خلال رؤية مصر بعينيك ..
> انا مش عارفة ازاي هنتحرم من الجو الجميل ده طول السنة 
> بس ان شاء الله نرجع تاني متشوقين السنة الجاية 
> كل سنة و حضرتك طيب 
> و يا ريت متنساش تقولي رأيك في البسكوت


*يا نهار ابيض الكبيرة دموعها قريبة كده*
*ليه بس*
*احنا كلنا مع بعض في المنتدي*
* و بجد هاحاول اشوف فكرة لمسابقة تكون مستمرة طوال السنة*
*و تكون نتيجتها كل شهر*
*بس طبعا مش هتبقى يومية*
*هنخليها يومين في الاسبوع باذن الله*
*بس انت لو تتحفيني بطبق بسكويت بيتي معتبر*
*هانفذ*
*لكن لو فضلتي جلدة و بعتي لي بسكوتاية واحدة زي ما عملتي*
*و لا هاعرفك*
*كل سنة و انت بالف خير و سعادة*
*
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*مش قادره أصدددددددددددددددق

معقوله 

ماليش دعواااااااااااااااا
مش ماشيه من هنا 

المسابقه هاتخلص
وأخـــــــــــر حلقه

.....................

أستاذ معتز كل الشكر ليك
بجد مهما قولنا مش هانوفيك حقك
من معلومات ولمه وروح وضحكه ودلوقتى دموع

ربنا يجزيك كل خير يارب

وأنا معاهم عايزيييييييييييين مسابقه تانيه 
طوووووووووووووووووول السنه
حتى فعلا لو يومين في الأسبوع*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*كل سنه وإنتوا طيبين

*

----------


## لمسه

> *هاشوف يا لمسة*
> *و باذن الله خير*
> *و اكيد هابلغكم*
> *كل سنة و انتم طيبين*
> **


وانت طيب ياستاذ معتز 
ربنا يخليك ياااااارب ومايحرمناش من حضرتك

**

----------


## لمسه

> *كل سنه وإنتوا طيبين
> 
> *


وانتى بالف خير ياقلبى**

----------


## لمسه

ياخسااااااااااااره 

انا جيبه من اول صفحه تانى وبقراها تانى 

اد ايه جميله وروحنا كلها حلوه 

وحضرتك ياستاذ معتز مكنتش اعرف حضرتك جميل اوى كده وطيب اوى 

بجد بجد مش عارفه اتكلم

----------


## حكيم عيووون

كل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبين

----------


## حكيم عيووون

فيه حاجات حلوة بعد نهاية الحلقة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ده غير الترمس بتاع إيمان

والعرقسوس بتاع مصراوية

والفول السودانى بتاع قلب مصر

والمانجة بتاعة ندى

ومهلبية حكيم

----------


## حكيم عيووون

حذروا فزروا هيبقى فيه إيه ؟

----------


## حكيم عيووون

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اكيد الكحك بتاع لمسة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> اكيد الكحك بتاع لمسة


لمسة النهاردة مش عاوزينها تِكْحَكْ كتير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أكيد تمر هندى لمسه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

المهم فين العرقسوس ؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مهلبية الافوكاتو يا حكيم*
*هي الحاجة الوحيدة اللي معملتهاش انت*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ندى فين ؟

الماااااااااااااااااانجاااااااااااااااااااااااه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *مهلبية الافوكاتو يا حكيم*
> *هي الحاجة الوحيدة اللي معملتهاش انت*


*كله هيبقى جاهز يا ابن طيبة*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

تبقى البسكوتة بتاعت استاذ معتز  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> ندى فين ؟
> 
> الماااااااااااااااااانجاااااااااااااااااااااااه


آه
حكيم..أنا لسة داخلة..
بتقول المانجاااااا
المانجا المانجا المانجا
المانجا ياعينى المانجا
المانجا يا سيدى المانجا..
طيب
بس أهم حاجة الليلة تكون مشيت رجب..
علشان مايفتحليش الباب ويدخلنى 
أصلها مانجا للصبح يا حكيم..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لأاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا  ::(: (

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> آه
> حكيم..أنا لسة داخلة..
> بتقول المانجاااااا
> المانجا المانجا المانجا
> المانجا ياعينى المانجا
> المانجا يا سيدى المانجا..
> طيب
> بس أهم حاجة الليلة تكون مشيت رجب..
> علشان مايفتحليش الباب ويدخلنى 
> أصلها مانجا للصبح يا حكيم..


المانجه ياندى بسرعة

انا وزعت رجب اصلا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> تبقى البسكوتة بتاعت استاذ معتز


*لسه جلدة يا سارة*

----------


## مصراويةجدا



----------


## حكيم عيووون

الموضوع النهاردة شكله على البسكوتة بتاعة مصراوية

----------


## ابن طيبة

> المانجه ياندى بسرعة
> 
> انا وزعت رجب اصلا


*يا سلام لو مانجة صديقة*
*او فص*
*يبقي عشرة علي عشرة*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> 


شوفت بقى يا استاذ معتز انا مش جلدة ازاي ؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

> 


*ايش معني العرقسوس اللي مغرقة الدنيا بيه يا سارة*
*ده حتي السكر غالي يا شيخة*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

قربنا جداً

كله ياخد نفس عمييييييييييق
من الهواء النكىىىىىىىىى يابكلاوييييييييييز

----------


## لمسه

اجمل حاجه انك وزعت رجب احسسسسسسسسسسسن

----------


## لمسه

يع يع مش بحب العرقسووس ده 

هاتولى خرووووووووب

----------


## اليمامة

> المانجه ياندى بسرعة
> 
> انا وزعت رجب اصلا




وعندك واحد مانجااا مخصوص لحكيم عيووون وابن طيبة
والياااكشاوية لأ..
اليااكشاوية لأ
لأ لأ..لأ
ولا عزاء لرجب..

----------


## إيهاب احمد

4- مسجد الملكة صفية بشارع محمد علي (1610  م)

الملكة صفية هي زوجة السلطان مراد الثالث و أصلها من البندقية  (فينيسيا).



و المسجد  مرتفع عن منسوب الشارع بنحو أربعة أمتار، و المدخل يؤدي إلي صحن مكشوف يحيطه من  أربع جهاته دهليز مقسم إلي مساحات مربعة تعلو كل منها قبة منخفضة كما أن الواجهة  المطلة علي الصحن تتكون من عقود محمولة علي أعمدة بيزنطية. و الصحن يؤدي إلي قاعة  الصلاة و تتوسطها قبة مسدسة الشكل و هي مقامة فوق ستة عقود مدببة محمولة علي أعمدة  قديمة، وبالحائط الشرقية لهذا الصحن ثلاث أبواب، أهمها الأوسط منها، ثبت فوقه لوحة  تذكارية كتب بها أن هذا الجامع أنشأته والدة السلطان محمد خان على يد إسماعيل أغا  ناظر الوقف سنة 1019 هجرية. وتؤدى هذه الأبواب الثلاثة إلى حيز مربع يبرز من جانبه  الشرقى دخلة القبلة بصدرها المحراب وإلى جواره منبر رخامى، ويغطى هذا المربع قبة  كبيرة فى الوسط تحيط بها قباب صغيرة محمولة على عقود حجرية ترتكز على ستة أعمدة من  الجرانيت، 



ويحيط  بدائر رقبة القبة الكبيرة شرفة لها درابزين من الخشب الخرط، وفتح بها شبابيك من  الجص المفرغ المحلى بالزجاج الملون. وتقع دكة المبلغ فوق الباب الأوسط فى مواجهة  المحراب، وهى محمولة على عمودين من الرخام ولها درابزين من الخشب الخرط. وقد بنى  المسجد مرتفعا عن مستوى الطريق، ووجهاته تسودها البساطة التامة، وأمام كل باب من  أبوابه سلم دائرى ضخم، ومنارته على الطراز العثمانى وهى أسطوانية ولها دورة واحدة  وتنتهى بمسلة مخروطية.

----------


## hanoaa

مسجد السلطانة صفية

----------


## اليمامة

مسجد الملكة صفية

----------


## قلب مصر

مسجد الملكة صفية ..................

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مسجد الملكة صفية

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مسجد الملكة صفيه

----------


## لمسه

*مسجد الملكة صفية،*

----------


## e_elassas

مسجد الملكة صفية

----------


## إيهاب احمد

4- مسجد الملكة صفية بشارع محمد علي (1610  م)

----------


## hanoaa

تانى مسجد السلطانة صفية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مسجد الملكة صفية

----------


## قلب مصر

مسجد الملكة صفية ..................
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين كلكم

تعالوا بقى مع ام كلثوم والعيد*







*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

ايه داااااااااااااا بقى
أنا بعت مرتين
هيّا فين التانية؟

----------


## قلب مصر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه 

دا انا لحقتكم بمعجزة والله
ههههههه

أنا لسه داخلة من باب البيت 
عملت زي المجانين رميت الشنطة والعيال على باب الشقة
ودخلت كتبت الحل وبرضه طلع بدري ههههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

كل سنة و إنتوا طيبين و بخير
بالرغم من إنى ماكنتش موجوده معاكوا بإنتظام و ده كان غصب عنى
لكن إستمتعت جدااااااااااااااااااا بالمشاركة معاكوا
إستمتعت بلماضة سارة
و رقة لمسة
و ود قلب مصر
و شقاوة إيمان
و صداقة حكيم
و أهم حاجة ثقافة أستاذ معتز
بشكرك بجد يا استاذ معتز على جمال المسابقة
و على التاريخ إللى كنت بتقدمه فى بونبوناية زى العسل
عرفت معلومات كتير كانت جديدة عليا
مهما إتكلمت مش هاقدر أوفيك حقك
كل سنة و حضرتك طيب
و مبروك مقدما للفايزين

----------


## قلب مصر

ماهي التانية لو زي الأولانية بالظبط يا يمامة مش حيبعتها 
حيقولك زيها تمام ويحولك للأولانية
فهمتي مني حاجة هههههههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

اما اروح ادخل ولادي فلذة أكبادي اللي سبتهم على الباب ودخلت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## لمسه

> وعندك واحد مانجااا مخصوص لحكيم عيووون وابن طيبة
> والياااكشاوية لأ..
> اليااكشاوية لأ
> لأ لأ..لأ
> ولا عزاء لرجب..


طب ليه كده ده انا من ساعتها وانا بعداهم عنك وقلت لهم معلش اصلها متعرفكمششش 

كده بقى ياندى لعبتى بعداد عمررررك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ألف مبرووووك للجميع
 :36 5 9:

----------


## hanoaa

نسيت أقولكوا
أكتر حاجة خنقتنى ساعة المنتدى
هى هى إللى مجاوبة عليها إمبارح
بقدرة قادر أخرت دقيقة
ياريت تلغوها

----------


## اليمامة

> ماهي التانية لو زي الأولانية بالظبط يا يمامة مش حيبعتها 
> حيقولك زيها تمام ويحولك للأولانية
> فهمتي مني حاجة هههههههههههههه


يا أم يوسف دا يوم الألاعيب العالمى
النت انهاردة بطىء اوى عندى
كتبت الرد وقال استنى ستين ثانية
ومع ذلك وصل وكان بدرى
كتبته تانى
قالى مشاركة طبق الأصل من اللى فاتت وهايحولك للموضوع تانى
قلت يعنى اتكررت واتبعتت
أتاريها ماتبعتتش
ههههههههههه
المهم دخلى العيال بقى..
اللى حصل حصل  ::

----------


## لمسه

استاذ حكيم عيوووووووووون 

الف الف مبرووووووووك 

ومبروك لرجب اللى ساعدك كتييييير اوى 

الف مبروك للمه الحلوه والاخوه فى الله 

وكل سنه وانتم طيبين 
وعلى الحب والمحبه فى الله متجمعيييييييين  :36 4 4:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> شوفت بقى يا استاذ معتز انا مش جلدة ازاي ؟



*هههههههههههههههه

بردة جلدة

دى كوباية متكررة كوبى

هههههههههههههه


كل سنة وانتى طيبة دايماً 
*




*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لألألألألألأاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

أستاذ معتز إحنا متفقين من الأول إن المسابقه 365  حلقه
مالناش دعواااااااااااااا

عاوزين اللمه الحلوه دى ماتتفرقششششششششششش

----------


## لمسه

> كل سنة و إنتوا طيبين و بخير
> بالرغم من إنى ماكنتش موجوده معاكوا بإنتظام و ده كان غصب عنى
> لكن إستمتعت جدااااااااااااااااااا بالمشاركة معاكوا
> إستمتعت بلماضة سارة
> و رقة لمسة
> و ود قلب مصر
> و شقاوة إيمان
> و صداقة حكيم
> و أهم حاجة ثقافة أستاذ معتز
> ...


هنؤؤؤه الرقه رقتك انتى ياحبى والله 
ومشركتك الجميله واللمه الحلوه نورتينا ياقلبى والله 

وبجد بجد وحشتينى

----------


## اليمامة

> طب ليه كده ده انا من ساعتها وانا بعداهم عنك وقلت لهم معلش اصلها متعرفكمششش 
> 
> كده بقى ياندى لعبتى بعداد عمررررك


هههههههههههه
عداد عمرى!!
قلبك أبيض..
يابنتى انا لاعبة فيه أصلاً..

مايخلصنيش طبعاً يا لموس
انتى وسارة وايمان وأحلى مانجا عويسى فيكى يا اسماعيلية

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> وعندك واحد مانجااا مخصوص لحكيم عيووون وابن طيبة
> والياااكشاوية لأ..
> اليااكشاوية لأ
> لأ لأ..لأ
> ولا عزاء لرجب..


هههههههههههههههه

*ندى

عشان خاطرى مانجة كمان للياكشاوية

بس مانجة بصُرَّة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*
ألف مبروك يا استاذ حكيم


ألف مبروووووووووووك يا يكشاويه مركز تانى وتالت ورابع كمان  


ووووووووووووووو




مركز سابع سادس حاجه كده*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مسجد الملكة صفية





ألف مبروك المركز الأول يا استاذ حكيم 

 :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> لألألألألألأاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> أستاذ معتز إحنا متفقين من الأول إن المسابقه 365  حلقه
> مالناش دعواااااااااااااا
> 
> عاوزين اللمه الحلوه دى ماتتفرقششششششششششش


*أنا مع كلام إيمان 

كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا إيمان

مبروووووووووووك

وبرافو عليكى بجد

مركز تانى مع إنك كنتى فى الأول فى المركز اللى جنب بيتكم

كل سنة وانتى طيبة*





*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> *ندى
> 
> عشان خاطرى مانجة كمان للياكشاوية
> 
> بس مانجة بصُرَّة*


لا يا حكيم لو سمحت
البصرة دى صفة من صفات البرتقان
وإلا البرتقان البرتقانى
انت عارف
وآدى مانجا من التلاجة من عندى وساقعة وتجنن



ميرسى ليك أوى على أغنية يا ليلة العيد
انت موش عارف انا بحب الأغنيةدى أد ايه
وأول ما بسمعها علطول بفتكر جدتى الله يرحمها
بتتجسد ادامى
كل سنة وانت طيب وبخير

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بعدتني الظروف عن المشاركة واللمة الجميلة في المسابقة 
إنما كان لازم آجي النهاردة 
اقول مبروك لكل الفايزين 

واشكر اخي الحبيب معتز على المعلومات الجميلة اللي قدمها لنا الحقيقة بأسلوب ممتع
وكل سنة واحنا متجمعين هنا على الخير
كل سنة وابناء مصر كلهم طيبين

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> بردة جلدة
> 
> دى كوباية متكررة كوبى
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...


لاااااااا انا مش جلدة 
و الكوباية متكررة كوبي ده معناه اني حقانية 
طبعا مش جلدة ابدا 
و البسكوتة تشهد  ::

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*كل سنة والجميع بخير 
شكرا ا / معتز على وقتك ومجهودك 
وعلى المسابقة الجميلة والوقت المفيد 
وعلى انك كنت سبب فى هذا التجمع الممتع 
شكرا فريق اليكشاويه على كل لحظات السعاده 
اللى طالت كل من قرأ مشاركاتكم 
وحقكم تطالبوا بقسم فى قاعة التاريخ 
تتكلموا فيه عن الانسان اليكشاوى الاول
 
شكر خاص لهنوؤة ومجاهدتها مع الدايل اب

استمتعنا بالتنافس الجميل بين الاعضاء 
اللى بيغلفه الاحترام والرقى 
مبروك للخمسة الاوائل 
حكيم  ولمسه وقلب مصر وايمان وايمان 
شكرا لكل من شاهد حتى من غير مشاركه 
متجمعين دايما فى الخير 
اسعدكم الله*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *أنا مع كلام إيمان 
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا إيمان
> 
> مبروووووووووووك
> 
> وبرافو عليكى بجد
> 
> مركز تانى مع إنك كنتى فى الأول فى المركز اللى جنب بيتكم
> ...


* 
الله يبارك فيك يا أ/ حكيم
وألف مبروووك لحضرتك

والحق يقال لمسه اللى تستحق المركز التانى بجد
لأنى كنت مركز سبعتاشر باين والمسابقه فيها خمسه بس 
بس أنا واليكشاويه أكيييييييييييييييييييد واحد
كأننا الأربعه بجد كسبانين مركز تانى وتالت

ألف مبروووووووووووك يا بنوتاااااات*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الف مبروك لكل الفايزين 
الف مبروك لحكيم عيووون المركز الاول 
ومبروك للياكشاوية باقى المراكز هههههههههه برافو عليكم والله 
والمباركة الكبيرة بقى هاتبقى لاستاذ معتز على نجاح المسابقة وتميزها السنادى يارب دايما على طول ان شاء الله
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا وعيد سعيد  :36 4 9:

----------


## اليمامة

ألف مبروك يا حكيم
حقيقى تستحق طبعاً
على ثقافتك العالية وحبك لمصر
ومبروك يا إيمان ويا سارة ويا لمسة
وقلب مصر..وكل الناس اللى كانت منورة المسابقة
كانت صحبتكوا صحبة جميلة فى الله
ويارب نفضل مع بعض علطول
دا أهم شىء..
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف الف مبروك للفائزين*
*الف الف شكر للمشاركين*
*الف الف شكر للمشاهدين*
*راجع تاني*

----------


## لمسه

ياجماااااااعه عايزه اقولكم على سرر 

علشان تعرفو احنا بنحب بعض اوووووى كده ليه 

ساره وايمان العساس مكنوش بيعتمدو غير لما انا وايمان نعتمد 

شوفتو الحب ده قبل كده 

ساره بنت ام ساااره ربنا يجزيكى كل خير ياقلبى وبحبك اووووووى 

ايمان العساس تؤام روحىىىى بموووووت فيكى ياقلبى 

اما بقا ايمان اخت ظابط لا


لا


لا

لا مش هاقول 

طب خلاص خلاص

 هاقول اد ايه انتى طيبه اوى ونقيه اووووى 
وبتحبى الخير لكل النااس ياقلبى بحبببك 

استاذ معتز اكتشفت شخصيتك 

اد ايه انت طيييب اوى ومرح وحسستنا اننا اخواتك بجد 

استاذ معتز الف الف شكر ليك ولمجهودك معانا بجد 

وياريت نستمر بالتواصل الجميييل ده 

الف الف شكر ليكم كلكو ولقلب مصر الاخت المرحه الحنونه 
الف شكر للمنتدى كله 

والف شكر للجندى المجهول رجب بيه افندى 
اد ايه عمل جو جميل والف مبروك للفائزين 

وبالنهايه 

الف مبروك يالموووووووووسه ههههههههههههه

 :36 28 2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> لا يا حكيم لو سمحت
> البصرة دى صفة من صفات البرتقان
> وإلا البرتقان البرتقانى
> انت عارف
> وآدى مانجا من التلاجة من عندى وساقعة وتجنن
> 
> 
> 
> ميرسى ليك أوى على أغنية يا ليلة العيد
> ...



*ندى

كل سنة وانتى بخير وطيبة

والأغنية تانى اهى

غنى يا ندى

العيد حلو* 





*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

> *ندى
> 
> كل سنة وانتى بخير وطيبة
> 
> والأغنية تانى اهى
> 
> غنى يا ندى
> 
> العيد حلو* 
> ...


العيد حلو
معقول!!!
أكيد العيد حلو يا حكيم
شكراً جداً..
كل سنة وانت بخير ومن غير رجب
بخاف منه.. :f:

----------


## e_elassas

يعنى احنا كده خلصنا فعلا ومش هندخل هنا تانى 

مش عارفه اتكلم بس صعبة اوى بجد :36 2 58:  :36 2 58:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> استاذ حكيم عيوووووووووون 
> 
> الف الف مبرووووووووك 
> 
> ومبروك لرجب اللى ساعدك كتييييير اوى 
> 
> الف مبروك للمه الحلوه والاخوه فى الله 
> 
> وكل سنه وانتم طيبين 
> وعلى الحب والمحبه فى الله متجمعيييييييين


*
لمسة

مبروك

بشكرك جداً

وكنتى عاملة جو حلو بجد للمسابقة

وطبعا بشكر رجب و حكيم

كل سنة وانتى طيبة ودايما بخير

وعيد حلو عليكى*






*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ياجماااااااعه عايزه اقولكم على سرر 
> 
> علشان تعرفو احنا بنحب بعض اوووووى كده ليه 
> 
> ساره وايمان العساس مكنوش بيعتمدو غير لما انا وايمان نعتمد 
> 
> شوفتو الحب ده قبل كده 
> 
> ساره بنت ام ساااره ربنا يجزيكى كل خير ياقلبى وبحبك اووووووى 
> ...


 
مش هاقول أكتر من كلامك يا لموووووووووسه

ربنا اللى عالم بجد باللى في قلوبنا

بجد بحبكوا في الله أوى أوى أوى


أستاذنا العزيز أوى أوى برضه

أستاذ معتز

مبروووووووووووك عليك نجاح المسابقه
وبجد المشاركات والمشاهدات تثبت كده

ومبروووك عليك طبعا إنك اتعرفت على حزب اليكشاويه 
اللى كان زى النسمه  :: 
أقصد زعابيب أمشير  :: 
ربنا يكرمك ياااااااارب
وألف شكر على صبرك علينا
وعلى كل حاجه عملتها لينا
بجد كلنا زعلانين جدااااااا بالرغم من فوزنا
زعلانين على اللمه الحلوه دى اللى إنت سببها

ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك الصحه والسعاده وراحة البال
آميــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *كل سنة والجميع بخير 
> شكرا ا / معتز على وقتك ومجهودك 
> وعلى المسابقة الجميلة والوقت المفيد 
> وعلى انك كنت سبب فى هذا التجمع الممتع 
> شكرا فريق اليكشاويه على كل لحظات السعاده 
> اللى طالت كل من قرأ مشاركاتكم 
> وحقكم تطالبوا بقسم فى قاعة التاريخ 
> تتكلموا فيه عن الانسان اليكشاوى الاول
>  
> ...


*إيهاب

بشكرك جداً

وبشكر إحساسك النبيل

وتواجدك السمح المليان حب للناس

كل سنة وانت طيب وبخير

وعيد حلو عليك*






*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## لمسه

وعليك كمان حلو يااستاذ 
تسلم لنا يااااااااااارب وكل سنه وانت واسرتك الكبيره والصغيره واسرتك احنا كمان بالف خييييييير يااااااااااارب 

وعيد لذوووووذذذ عليك
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

قلب مصر   :f: 
هنوءه :f: 
ندى :f: 
دكتور مصطفي :f: 
أستاذ إيهاب :f: 


ربنا ما يحرمنا من تواجدكوا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *كل سنة والجميع بخير 
> شكرا ا / معتز على وقتك ومجهودك 
> وعلى المسابقة الجميلة والوقت المفيد 
> وعلى انك كنت سبب فى هذا التجمع الممتع 
> شكرا فريق اليكشاويه على كل لحظات السعاده 
> اللى طالت كل من قرأ مشاركاتكم 
> وحقكم تطالبوا بقسم فى قاعة التاريخ 
> تتكلموا فيه عن الانسان اليكشاوى الاول
>  
> ...


 
 ::   ::   :: 

فكره رائعه يا أستاذ إيهاب
وأكيد هانفذها في أقرب فرصه
وأكيد هانتكلم عن علاقة الإنسان اليكشاوى بالليبراليه والانبثاق عن حدود الزمن  :: 

ربنا يسعدك يارب ويبارك فيك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> بعدتني الظروف عن المشاركة واللمة الجميلة في المسابقة 
> إنما كان لازم آجي النهاردة 
> اقول مبروك لكل الفايزين 
> 
> واشكر اخي الحبيب معتز على المعلومات الجميلة اللي قدمها لنا الحقيقة بأسلوب ممتع
> وكل سنة واحنا متجمعين هنا على الخير
> كل سنة وابناء مصر كلهم طيبين



الله يبارك فيك يا دكتور
وإن شاء الله السنه الجايه تكون معانا
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ألف مبروك المركز الأول يا استاذ حكيم


*سندريلا المنتدى

ذكاء

وسرعة بديهة

وعمق يؤكد قوة روحك وقلبك وعقلك

برافو عليكى

قدرتى تبدعى مساحة جميلة من الضحك الراقى

كل سنة وانتى طيبة

وعيد حلو عليكى*






*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الف مبروك لكل الفايزين 
> الف مبروك لحكيم عيووون المركز الاول 
> ومبروك للياكشاوية باقى المراكز هههههههههه برافو عليكم والله 
> والمباركة الكبيرة بقى هاتبقى لاستاذ معتز على نجاح المسابقة وتميزها السنادى يارب دايما على طول ان شاء الله
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا وعيد سعيد


الله يبارك فيكى يا جيهان
والسنه الجايه إن شاء الله متجمعين
وإنتى منوره المسابقه وتنافسي كمان
لأن بجد أجمل وقت قضيناه كان هنا

وإن شاء الله السنه الجايه نحتل كوووووووووول المراكز 

وخصوصا مركز باب اللوق  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> *كل سنة والجميع بخير 
> شكرا ا / معتز على وقتك ومجهودك 
> وعلى المسابقة الجميلة والوقت المفيد 
> وعلى انك كنت سبب فى هذا التجمع الممتع 
> شكرا فريق اليكشاويه على كل لحظات السعاده 
> اللى طالت كل من قرأ مشاركاتكم 
> وحقكم تطالبوا بقسم فى قاعة التاريخ 
> تتكلموا فيه عن الانسان اليكشاوى الاول
>  
> ...


 ميرسى اوى يا إيهاب
أخيرا حد حس بيا
كل سنة و أنت طيب و بخير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الغاليه أوى أوى أوى قلب مصر

يارب يموتوا الوحشين لو كنا ضايقناكى في مره  :: 

بنحبك أوى

 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الف مبروك لكل الفايزين 
> الف مبروك لحكيم عيووون المركز الاول 
> ومبروك للياكشاوية باقى المراكز هههههههههه برافو عليكم والله 
> والمباركة الكبيرة بقى هاتبقى لاستاذ معتز على نجاح المسابقة وتميزها السنادى يارب دايما على طول ان شاء الله
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا وعيد سعيد


*جيهان

إنتى دايما بتتخطفى فى رمضان

ياترى الياكشاوية ليهم علاقة باختفائك

قولى بس ونا ابعتلك رجب من رمضان الجاى

إن شاء الله

كل سنة وانتى طيبة ياجيهان

وعيد حلو عليكى*






*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هنووووووووووووووووءه
البنوته الجدعه اللى زى العسل
بجد إنتى صبووووووووووووره جدااااااا
بس والله كنتى منوره المسابقه وفرحانين جدااا بوجودك

وفي النهايه أحب أقولك












حبببببببببببببببببببك يا نونى  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> كل سنة و إنتوا طيبين و بخير
> بالرغم من إنى ماكنتش موجوده معاكوا بإنتظام و ده كان غصب عنى
> لكن إستمتعت جدااااااااااااااااااا بالمشاركة معاكوا
> إستمتعت بلماضة سارة
> و رقة لمسة
> و ود قلب مصر
> و شقاوة إيمان
> و صداقة حكيم
> و أهم حاجة ثقافة أستاذ معتز
> ...



*هنوووءة

على فكرة المسابقة من السنة اللى فاتت وهيا بتكمل بوجودك فيها

بروحك الطيبة وإحساسك الراقى الجميل

دايما بخير

وكل سنة وانتى طيبة

وعيد حلو عليكى*






*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## hanoaa

مبروك لكل الفايزين
حكيم 
تستحق عن جدارة المركز الأول
مش علشان السرعة
لأ
ده علشان ثقافتك العالية اوى
لمسة
مبروك يا جميل وإنتى كمان وحشتينى
قلب مصر
تستحقى أكتر من كده و ميرسى على مسابقتك الجميلة
إيمان أخت ظابط
مبروك يا قمر يا أحلى أخت
إيمان العساس
1000 مبروك نجمة جديدة فى المنتدى
صحيح البت سارة فين
أخدت إيه
أنا عارفه إنها مركز أول فى اللماضة
يالا هانرتاح منها لما الجامعة تفتح

----------


## hanoaa

> هنووووووووووووووووءه
> البنوته الجدعه اللى زى العسل
> بجد إنتى صبووووووووووووره جدااااااا
> بس والله كنتى منوره المسابقه وفرحانين جدااا بوجودك
> 
> وفي النهايه أحب أقولك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## e_elassas

استاذ حكييييييم الف الف مبرووووووووووك 

معلش اتاخرت على مااستوعبت اننا خلاص كده خلصنا  :Bye: 

كل سنه وحضرتك طيييييب بجد امتعتنا فى المسابقه بروحك الجميلة

يارب مايحرمنا من تواجد حضرتك الجميل  :f: 

عقبال كل سنه يارب ونفس التجمع الجميل ده والصحبة واللمة الاجمل

عيد سعيد عليكوا جميعا  :f:

----------


## hanoaa

> هنووووووووووووووووءه
> البنوته الجدعه اللى زى العسل
> بجد إنتى صبووووووووووووره جدااااااا
> بس والله كنتى منوره المسابقه وفرحانين جدااا بوجودك
> 
> وفي النهايه أحب أقولك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أنا كمان بحبك أوى يا إيمى
كل سنة و إنتى طيبة و بخير
و ألف مبروك يا جميل

----------


## hanoaa

> *هنوووءة
> 
> على فكرة المسابقة من السنة اللى فاتت وهيا بتكمل بوجودك فيها
> 
> بروحك الطيبة وإحساسك الراقى الجميل
> 
> دايما بخير
> 
> وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
> ...


ميرسى يا حكيم على كلامك الحلو
ربنا يخليك
و إن شاء الله يكون عيد حلو علينا كلنا
و نرجع تانى نتجمع بعد العيد
وحشتنى واحد وطن
و كل سنة و أنت طيب

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة الاخيرة* 


*بعد اذنكم*
*عايز من حكيم و اخت ضابط شرطة و لمسة*
*اسم الشركة اللي هابعت عليها رقم الكارت*
*انا عامل حافلة بسيطة ليكوا*
*بس مستني لما اخلص معركة ساكن في حي السيدة*
*فهاستاذنكم تكون الحفلة دي بكره*
*و هتكون هنا في قاعة التاريخ*
**

----------


## e_elassas

استــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذنا الغالى اوى اوى اوى والله 

استاذ معتززززز

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب وبخير يارب

لو اتكلمنا من دلوقتى لرمضان الجاى مش هنوفيك حقك والله

علمتنا التاريخ من اول وجديد يااستاذنا بجد 

علمتنا الكيفية اللى نشوف بيها بلدنا مليون كلمة شكر قليلة على حضرتك

صعب عليا اوى اننا خلصنا وهنتحرم من اللمة والصحبة دى   ::(: 

ربنا يجازيك كل خير استاذ معتز على اللمة الحلوة والوقت الجميل اللى حفرته فى ذاكرتنا كلنا

وعيد سعيد على حضرتك والاسرة الكريمة يارب

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## hanoaa

طيب مانخليها اول يوم العيد يا أستاذ معتز
بكرة هايبقى صعب نكون موجودين
إنت عارف بقى الشعب المصرى و حمى النضافة قبل العيد

----------


## hanoaa

أنا هاقول لحضرتك اسم الشركة
و ابعت الكروت و ماتشيلش هم
هنا فى خدمة التوصيل الفورى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> طيب مانخليها اول يوم العيد يا أستاذ معتز
> بكرة هايبقى صعب نكون موجودين
> إنت عارف بقى الشعب المصرى و حمى النضافة قبل العيد


*انت هتقوللي لي*
*انا مطرود بالكمبيوتر قدام باب الشقة*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ماشي*
*راجع ارد ع الجميع*

----------


## اليمامة

أول يوم العيد صعب شوية يا هناء
هتلاقى معظم الناس مواعيدهم مضطربة
على اية حال
المهم الفايزين
مبروك ليهم
ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر والتقدير
أستاذ معتز
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *انت هتقوللي لي*
> *انا مطرود بالكمبيوتر قدام باب الشقة*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *ماشي*
> *راجع ارد ع الجميع*


*
ههههههههههههههههه


إبن طيبة

عيد جميل وحلو عليك وكل اسرتك الكريمة 
ربنا يحفظك ليهم ويحفظهملك
*






حكيم عيووون

----------


## e_elassas

> ياجماااااااعه عايزه اقولكم على سرر 
> 
> علشان تعرفو احنا بنحب بعض اوووووى كده ليه 
> 
> ساره وايمان العساس مكنوش بيعتمدو غير لما انا وايمان نعتمد 
> 
> شوفتو الحب ده قبل كده 
> 
> ساره بنت ام ساااره ربنا يجزيكى كل خير ياقلبى وبحبك اووووووى 
> ...


حبيبة قلبى وتوأم روحى بجد انتى يالمسه

مبروووووووووووووك ياحبيبتى الف مبروووووووووووووووك 

مبروك علينا لمتنا الحلوة اللى بنستناها من رمضان اللى فات 

وبنفضل عايشين عليها ونفتكرها لحد رمضان الجاى

كل سنه وانتى طيبة ياقلبى ويارب دايما متجمعين كده عالروح الحلوة والذكريات الجميلة 


لموووووووووووووووسة  :11 6 204: 

ايمووووووووووووو :11 6 204: 

ساااااااااااااااااارة  :11 6 204:

----------


## hanoaa

ازم أول يوم العيد
خلوها فى أيام العيد علشان نعيد مع بعض
مش واخدين بالكوا إن المة هاتوحشنا اوى

----------


## hanoaa

لما تحدددوا المعاد بلغونى
تصبحوا على خير

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *الجوائز*
> *الفائز الاول " تقييمان من مشرفي قاعة التاريخ + كارت شحن بمبلغ 100 جنيه"*
> *الفائز الثاني " تقييم واحد من مشرف قاعة التاريخ + كارت شحن بمبلغ 50 جنيه "*
> *الفائز الثالث " تقييم واحد من مشرف قاعة التاريخ + كارت شحن بمبلغ 25 جنيه "*



مبروك يا حكيم  :36 2 42: 

مبروك يا ايمان  اللهم صلى على النبى يعنى 100 قبل كدا وخمسين دلوقتى  , يعنى الرصيد مرطرط على الاخر
 :36 6 9: 
مبروك يا لمسة :36 2 52: 


 :36 8 4: 

يا بختكم
 :36 11 5: 
وياريت ياريت ياريت

ياريت ياريت ياريت

ياريت ياريت ياريت

ياريت ياريت ياريت


بودو وريرى وميغو ما يتنسوش 

ماذا والا
 :36 2 54:

----------


## قلب مصر

أستاذي الكبير قوي

ومش بالسن لأننا متقاربين

أستاذي بالعلم والثقافة والإخلاق

اتعلمت منك كتير ولسه بتعلم وحتعلم كمان وكمان

طول ما بشوف كلامك وحروفك وتاريخك وحبك لوطنك

بعرف أنك ابن الوطن دا

الابن اللي بيحب مصر 

وحبه لبلده ماشي في قلبه

 جنب كتاب حاضن قلبه

مليان بتاريخ 

وحكايات بيحكيها

عن ياما كان 

وفي يوم م الأيام

كان في أرض وشجرة ووطن جنب النيل

وناس قاعدين مش عارفين

جالهم طيب كله طيابة

علمهم في تاريخ أجدادهم

وراهم رمز ومعنى 

صورة جامع شايل مدنة

ومعابد أثرية

ورأبطال مصرية

وناس ما ينساها الزمااااااااان

استاذي أطيب الطيبين 

مش عارفة أقول لك ايه

استمتعت واتعلمت وفهمت 

ربنا يجازيك كل خير

يا أطيب طيب

يا ابن طيبة 

كل سنة وأنت معانا

وكل سنة بتزود في ثقافتنا

وتنور في عقولنا

----------


## قلب مصر

حكيم عيون

ألف ألف مبروك فوزك الجميل بالمركز الأول

أنت عاشق للتاريخ ومتميز فيه

وثقافتك راقية 

وبتمتلك موهبة كبيرة في التفكير 

بجد سعيدة بوجودك معانا في مسابقات رمضان 

والجو الجميل المرح 

وسلامي لرجب بااااااشاااااااااا

ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *انت هتقوللي لي*
> *انا مطرود بالكمبيوتر قدام باب الشقة*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *ماشي*
> *راجع ارد ع الجميع*


*
 
مش إنت لوحدك يا أ/معتز
ما إحنا كمان طاردين*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا بقترح يكون الإحتفال تانى يوم العيد
لأن فعلا بكره صعببببببببببببببببب
عاوزه أخلص باقي الشقه
رأيكو إيييييييييييه؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مبروك يا حكيم 
> 
> مبروك يا ايمان  اللهم صلى على النبى يعنى 100 قبل كدا وخمسين دلوقتى  , يعنى الرصيد مرطرط على الاخر
> 
> مبروك يا لمسة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
أعوووووووووووووووذ بالله
إنت لسه فاكر
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أ/ حكيم




لمسه



وقلب مصر وإيمان العساس وساره وهنوءه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*أخونا العزيز أ/ معتـــــــز*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*حددوا يوم الاحتفال*
*و انا جاهز بيه ان شاء الله*
*كل سنة و انتم بالف خير و سعادة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذي الكبير قوي
> 
> ومش بالسن لأننا متقاربين
> 
> أستاذي بالعلم والثقافة والإخلاق
> 
> اتعلمت منك كتير ولسه بتعلم وحتعلم كمان وكمان
> 
> طول ما بشوف كلامك وحروفك وتاريخك وحبك لوطنك
> ...


*ربنا يبارك لنا في عمرك و في عملك اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر*
*و الله كلماتك الجمت لساني و مش عارف ارد عليك اقول ايه*
*وصفتيني بكلام اكبر مني بكتير و ده من كرم اخلاقك و طيب معدنك*
*دمت لنا اختا فاضلة نحبها في الله* 
*
*

----------


## لمسه

ازيكم والله الواحد اتعود خلاص يجى هنا 

يااااااااااااااااالله

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ازيكم والله الواحد اتعود خلاص يجى هنا 
> 
> يااااااااااااااااالله


*منورة يا لمسة*
*يالله*

----------


## اليمامة

ازيك يا أستاذ معتز
وحشتنا اللمة ولسة نفس الموعد مجاش..
وبعدين بقى!!!
ياااارب خير إن شاء الله..
أنا مع الأغلبية يا أستاذ معتز
الموعد المناسب للإحتفال بالنسبة للجميع إن شاء الله يناسبنى
وتبقى حفلة حلوة
نتجمع فيها تانى
وكل سنة وحضرتك بخير
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ازيك يا أستاذ معتز
> وحشتنا اللمة ولسة نفس الموعد مجاش..
> وبعدين بقى!!!
> ياااارب خير إن شاء الله..
> أنا مع الأغلبية يا أستاذ معتز
> الموعد المناسب للإحتفال بالنسبة للجميع إن شاء الله يناسبنى
> وتبقى حفلة حلوة
> نتجمع فيها تانى
> وكل سنة وحضرتك بخير


*و انت طيبة و بالف خير و سعادة يا ندي*
*هو فعلا الواحد مش هاين عليه يسيب الموضوع*
*انا عايز افك تثبيته*
*و الله قلبي ما مطاوعني*
*سبحان الله*
*عشرة بقى*
**

----------


## اليمامة

*يا ليلة عودى تانى...يا ليلة كونى تانى...
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وحشتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى
وحشتونى وحشتوووووووووووووووووونى

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
وعلى الخير والحب هنا متجمعين

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وحشتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى
> وحشتونى وحشتوووووووووووووووووونى


*و انت كمان يا وردة*
*ههههههههههههه*
*يا رب اجاوب الاول النهاردة و اخد الخمس نقط*
*عبارة مين دي؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
> وعلى الخير والحب هنا متجمعين


*كل سنة و انت بالف خير و سعادة يا دكتور مصطفى*
**

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *و انت كمان يا وردة*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> *يا رب اجاوب الاول النهاردة و اخد الخمس نقط*
> *عبارة مين دي؟*


 
 ::$:   ::$:   ::$: 

ياكشي أنـــــــــا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*الحلقه  الأولى بعد الأخيره*

يرجع أثرنا اليوم إلى العصر اليكشاوى الثالث
بناه القيصر ياكشي الجميل الصغنتوت لحماته الملكه ..... تعظيمآ وإجلالا لها
وعندما ترى آثرنا للوهله الأولى ترى فسقيه على يمينك
وشيزلونج على يسارك
حيث آن ملكتنا كانت تؤمن بأن ثلاثه يذهبن الحزن
الماء والخضره والوجه الحسن
وترى أمامك صوره فوتوغرافيه لخونسو بآخر قصة شعره الجديده عرف الديك
ولو نظرت خلفك هاتلاقي الباب اللى دخلت منه دا شئ بديهى يعنى  :: 

وعند تجولك بسرادقات المعبد تجد آبار من الياكشي بها كل ما لذ وطاب
ولذلك قال ملكتنا حكمتها المعروفه إلى الآن وهى ياكشي نفلح
أى من أكل الياكشي يفلح في حياته

ما إسم آثرنا لهذا اليوم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

معبذ
طاخ طيخ طوخ ضربوا فوزي بالشمروخ ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لالالا
افتكرت 


 الإجابه الصحيحه :
متحف السيخ المحمى
وباللغه اليكشاويه أباتشي لوق ريستاكشي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الإجابه الصحيحه متحف السيخ المحمى
وباللغه اليكشاويه أباتشي لوق ريستاكشي


وبكده يبقي نتيجة الحلقه الأولى

المركز الأول مصراوية جدا 5 نقاط
المركز الثانى محجووووووووووووووب
الثالث محجوووووووووووووووووووووب
الرابع أبو المحاجيييييييييييب
الخامس أبو المحاجيب أول وتانى
وأحلى سلام للعريس والعروسه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الإجابه الصحيحه متحف السيخ المحمى
> وباللغه اليكشاويه أباتشي لوق ريستاكشي
> 
> 
> وبكده يبقي نتيجة الحلقه الأولى
> 
> المركز الأول مصراوية جدا 5 نقاط
> المركز الثانى محجووووووووووووووب
> الثالث محجوووووووووووووووووووووب
> ...


 لولولولولولولىىىىىىىىى
لولولولولولولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
لولولولولوللىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
لى لى لىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

و يالي عالترعة حوذ عالشارع  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الحلقه الأولى بعد الأخيره*
> 
> يرجع أثرنا اليوم إلى العصر اليكشاوى الثالث
> بناه القيصر ياكشي الجميل الصغنتوت لحماته الملكه ..... تعظيمآ وإجلالا لها
> وعندما ترى آثرنا للوهله الأولى ترى فسقيه على يمينك
> وشيزلونج على يسارك
> حيث آن ملكتنا كانت تؤمن بأن ثلاثه يذهبن الحزن
> الماء والخضره والوجه الحسن
> وترى أمامك صوره فوتوغرافيه لخونسو بآخر قصة شعره الجديده عرف الديك
> ...


*ماشي يا ايمان*
*اثر في العصر الياكشاوي*

*ماشي يا سارة*
*معبد طاخ طيخ*
*ده اخو معبد البطيخ مش كده* 

*ليكوا زنقة* 

**

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ماشي يا ايمان*
> *اثر في العصر الياكشاوي*
> 
> *ماشي يا سارة*
> *معبد طاخ طيخ*
> *ده اخو معبد البطيخ مش كده* 
> 
> *ليكوا زنقة* 
> 
> **


*معذورييييييييييييين يا أ/ معتز
المسابقة وإنتوا وحشتونا أوى
حضرتك لو كنت شفتنا امبارح 
كنت ممكن طبقت إيدك في 2 جنيه وإديتهالنا
صباحك فل يا أ/ معتز
*

----------


## لمسه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

عسل عسل ومعسللللللللل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ااااااه يابطنى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ثوووووووووووووووووكر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*إيه يارجب .. ؟

أيوه ياأستاذ

مالك قاعد كده وإيديك على خدك ؟

مفيش ياأستاذ

عديت من هنا وشوفت ازاى بنصنع حاجات جميلة

حسيت إننا بنعمل السعادة بنفسنا

بس الزمن ده ياأستاذ غريب أوى

إزاى يارجب

الزمن بياكل الحاجات .. بيبلعها

لا يارجب ..

الزمن عامل زي البَكَرَه

وكل أفعالنا ملفوفة عليه ... خيط طويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

كل اللى علينا إننا نحافظ دايماً إن طرف الخيط يبقى في أيدينا

يعنى إيه ياأستاذ؟

يمكن أكون عارف يارجب

ويمكن أكون مش عارف خالص

أهو كلام

قوم قوم

وامسك معايا طرف الخيط ..

واعرف إزاى تحس الحاجة

حتى لو مش ماشي على رجليك
*






*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *إيه يارجب .. ؟
> 
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> 
> مالك قاعد كده وإيديك على خدك ؟
> 
> مفيش ياأستاذ
> 
> عديت من هنا وشوفت ازاى بنصنع حاجات جميلة
> ...


*تسلم حكيم*
**
*و كأن هذا الموضوع ذكري سعيدة عزيزة المنال*
*لا تُنسى لبعض منا*
*حتى انني اخشى احيانا ان ادخله* 
*لصعوبة ان تعود هذه الاوقات الطيبة التي عشناها كلنا معا*

----------

